# Neuer Trend - Gruppenauflösung/Kick nach einem Wipe ?



## Predataurus (24. Dezember 2008)

Sers,
mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.
Wenns einen Wipe gibt in der HEro löst sich die Gruppe für gewöhnlich sofort auf oder es werden Wipe Verursacher ohne Absprache rausgekickt. Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.

Irgendwie gefällt mir dieses Trend nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yelin (24. Dezember 2008)

Naja...is mir bis jetzt noch nie passiert. Gehe größtenteils wegen solcher sachen nur Gildenintern in inis. In raids sowieso.


----------



## Shadowwispe (24. Dezember 2008)

Vieleicht hast du auch nur die Falschen Leute erwischt is mir bis jetzt nochnicht vor augen gekommen das problem ist aber vieleicht auch Server basierend.

Naja versuch dein glück mit anderen leuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Frohe Feiertage


----------



## Anìmo - Anetheron (24. Dezember 2008)

Tja leider wird die Community immer ungeduldiger und ist viel zu verwöhnt was Inis usw. angeht. Solche Fälle hab ich auch schon oft erlebt, ein Wipe und schon sagt ein Gruppenmitglied : "Boah ich hab keinen Bock Repkosten zu farmen, bye"...sowas ist lächerlich. Auf unserem Server ist es vorallem schwer nen Tank zu finden und diese sind meist...naja...nicht so...wie soll ich sagen...nett. Wenn es einen Wipe gibt schieben die Tanks meist die Schuld auf den Heiler (in deinem Fall ists ja jetzt andersrum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und verlassen einfach die Gruppe, soviel zur überaus netten und verständnisvollen WoW-Community. Ach ja und das mit dem kicken kommt Gott sei Dank nicht vor, die entsprechenden Mitglieder verlassen die Gruppe einfach.

Mfg 

P.S.: Auf anderen Servern mags nicht so sein, aber ich habe schon sehr oft sowas erlebt -.-


----------



## Hex (24. Dezember 2008)

Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Dezember 2008)

Hex schrieb:


> Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...


DAS halt ich für ein Gerücht............


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hab sowas in der form auch noch nie erlebt, aber merke auch bereits, welcher neue trend sich in wow breit macht.

ich bin froh an die 2 jahre wow spielzeit zu haben, womit ich bereits genug gescheite leute über 20 jahre in meiner fl habe, udn kaum mehr rnd in ini muss.
mann trifft die seltsamsten menschen in wow

mfg bounce


----------



## Gfiti (24. Dezember 2008)

Das sind nicht unbedingt immer Kinder, aber diejenigen verhalten sich zumindest wie Kinder.
Und das was der Heiler da bei dir gemacht hat geht ja mal garnicht o_O', ich find solchen Leuten sollte man das Spiel wegenehmen!


----------



## SavagePoetry (24. Dezember 2008)

Mir is eigentlich egal ob 30 mins oder eineinhalb stunden, wenn die Leute passen macht das längere Hero Zocken sogar mehr spaß als das plumpe markieren pullen dmg looten Muster.
Einzig Violette Festung, da kommt es öfter vor das mal wer nach nem Wipe abspringt, was ich aber ned direkt schlimm find da diese Ini bie nem Wipe echt nervig wird, wobei es mir als Kürschner nur ned wirklich ungelegen kommt^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber direkte kicks oder auflösungen kenn ich bei uns aufm server ned


----------



## Shadowwispe (24. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube nicht das es meist kinder sind, es sind einfach Spieler die nicht mit fehlern die in der grp passieren können umgehen können. hab heut auch mit meinen ghulen ne pat gezogen naund ^^ sind nicht gewipet hätte aber passieren können.


----------



## Brisk7373 (24. Dezember 2008)

ohne dich jetz umlenken zu wollen aber im pvp kann dir sowas eig. weniger passieren ....und wenn dann in 2on2 oder so ..aber da kann man ja immer noch leute fragen die man kennt und denen man vertraut ....


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Das ist doch nicht neu. Niemals in Random Gruppen gehn, das gilt schon seit Release.


----------



## Obi-Lan-Kenobi (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht neu. Niemals in Random Gruppen gehn, das gilt schon seit Release.


DEM sollte man genau entgegenwirken! Nur weil ein paar Hornochsen aus der Hose springen wenns mal nicht perfekt läuft, soll man nur noch intern gehen? Ich glaube der Sinn eines Rollenspiels zieht hier ein bisschen vorbei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lord just (24. Dezember 2008)

also erlebt man schon öfters, aber auch nur, wenn jemand größere fehler macht. mal nen mob übersehen find ich da weniger schlimm als wenn wer zu viele mobs pullt oder einfach pennt, weil er grade am chatten war oder er die gruppe voll labert, wie toll doch der letzte drop für ihn war. selbst wenn man mal wiped, weil man die bosstaktik niocht kennt, kenn ich bisher nur so, dass man vor dem zweiten versuch nochmal die taktik erklärt und besonder dem wipe verursacher tips gibt.

dass gruppen aber auch einfach so aufgelöst werden kenn ich auch und sind meist leute mit so namen wie shádow imba roxxor dingens kirchen, die angeblich alles alleine schaffen und nie fehler machen oder halt leute die ihre klasse irgendwie falsch verstehen wie nahkampf jäger, die mal gehört haben, dass dual wield viel schaden macht oder krieger, die anstatt zu tanken lieber mit pfeil und bogen auf die mobs schießen. ist aber halt eher selten, dass ich mit so leuten in ner gruppe bin und daher passiert es auch weniger, dass die gruppe aufgelöst wird.

und ich mein selbst wenn der tank mal nen mob übersieht sollte das kein problem sein den irgendwie mit cc erstmal ausser gefecht zu setzen und irgendwie dem tank bescheid zu sagen oder zu warten, bis der tank den mob selber sieht.


----------



## Cupertino (24. Dezember 2008)

Hex schrieb:


> Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...


NIEMALS!! Ich glaube in dieser Sache sind die Kinder um einiges cooler als die Erwachsenen! Die Kinder haben spaß am Spiel und die Erwachsenen wollen da nur schnell durch und Ruf,Marken,Items zu bekommen.


----------



## 13101987 (24. Dezember 2008)

ch hab in meiner ganzen Laufbahn als Tank erst zwei Leute aus Gruppen gekickt, aber da war es, wie ich finde auch voll und ganz berechtigt.
Zum einen hatten wir einen Jäger bei der seine Schildkröte auf aggro hatte und meinte, es wär ja nicht schlimm, wenn sie Gruppen pullt und dann stirbt und dies auch nicht ändern wollte und des weiteren bevor die Gegner auch nur bei mir waren schon den schönen Pfeilregen runterballern lies, was zu vielen Whipes führte.
Zum anderen hatten wir in Turm Utgarde Hero einen Jäger bei, der sage und schreibe 789,9 dps fuhr ( nicht so schlimm, ich nehm gern auch Grüne mit, jeder muss halt mal seiner erste Hero machen ) aber das schönste war, dass er beim vorletzten Boss ums verrecken (ich konnte es ihm auf Engelszungen vorsingen, er verstand es einfach nicht, auch Sätze wie "Du zu Boss rennen und zurück zu uns" waren anscheinend zu schwer) nicht verstand was er machen sollte und nach 75g Repkosten hatte ich halt keine Lust mehr auf den Affentanz...
Aber sonst hab ich noch nie Leuten aus Gruppen gekickt, fehler sind menschlich, ich selber mach manchmal noch Fehlpulls und verursache nen Whipe.


----------



## Arben (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich möchte da eigentlich auch schnell durch um meine Marken zu bekommen (meistens). Jedoch hatte ich solch einen Fall erst 1 oder 2 Mal. Einmal mehr oder weniger gerechtfertigt, die Person hat nur Mist gemacht und nicht nur einen sondern 5 Wipes verursacht (irgendwann so um die 30 rum ka welche Instanz). Und einmal wurde jemand grundlos gekickt, da bin ich dann aber auch geleavt weil ich sowas für ein absolutes Unding halte.

Wie schon gesagt nicht Random gehn.

Frohes Fest noch.


----------



## mcbenny (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir ist dieses Problem noch nie aufgetreten.
Auch wenn man in einer Ini 5mal Wiped, macht es trotzdem Spaß (ok ich wipe fast nie).
Wenn mal etwas nicht so läuft dann wartet man die Reaktion der anderen ab und verabschieded sich mit Begründung und ganz höflich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und nur Gilden- und Fl- intern find ich ist Unsinn. Man kann auf meinem Server (Nethersturm) locker mit Randoms gehen.
Alle Spieler auf 80 sollten auch wissen, wie man spielt -.-.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> DEM sollte man genau entgegenwirken! Nur weil ein paar Hornochsen aus der Hose springen wenns mal nicht perfekt läuft, soll man nur noch intern gehen? Ich glaube der Sinn eines Rollenspiels zieht hier ein bisschen vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ein paar ist gut, ich behaupte es ist gefühlt ein erheblicher Anteil. In anderen Spielen besteht das Problem in dem Maße übrigens nicht.

Jeder wie er mag, aber ich will meine Freizeit so nicht verschwenden.


----------



## advanced08 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hex schrieb:


> Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...



das alter wird überschätzt es gibt leute die sind mit 16-20 nicht besser als 9 jährige 

und es gibt 12-15 jährige die verhalten sich mehr wie 16-20 jährige

glaub ist auch nen neuer trend immer themen mit "Neuer Trend -xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx"

zu posten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kagon (24. Dezember 2008)

Das ist mir noch nie passiert, natürlich gibts manchmal Leute die meckern, aber direkt Gruppenauflösung?


----------



## Schlamm (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht neu. Niemals in Random Gruppen gehn, das gilt schon seit Release.


Nicht jeder ist in einer Raidgilde. Ich möchte meine "Noobgilde" nicht verlassen und habe auch keine Lust auf diesen Druck immer da zu sein wenn es verlangt wird.....Randomgruppen können sowohl unterhaltsam als auch erfolgreich sein.

Gerade weil Randomgruppen so einen schlechten Ruf haben ist ja so ein Tankmangel, weil diese nur mit der Gilde raiden gehen.

Ich bin für mehr Randomgruppen!


----------



## Arben (24. Dezember 2008)

Mit dem "neuen" AddOn kann man halt gut alte Probleme als etwas neues hinstellen. Zumal wohl ein erheblicher Teil der Leute, die nicht von Anfang an bei BC dabei waren jetzt dabei sind, und Nerfinstanzen und GRPs mit erfahrenen Leuten gewohnt sind. 

Zwar sind die Instanzen von WotLK um einiges einfacher als damals zu Beginn von BC, geschweige denn WoW, jedoch erfordern selbst die WotLK Inzen ein Mindestmaß an Koordination. Und wenn was nicht geht sucht man halt lieber den Fehler bei der GRP als bei sich selber.


----------



## Schlamm (24. Dezember 2008)

Was sich sehr verbreitet ist nach dem dmg gucken. Wenn die Gruppen keinen eindeutigen Schuldigen finden kann fliegt erstmal der DD der im dmg-meter am wenigsten Schaden macht...echt unschön..


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Sers,
> mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.
> Wenns einen Wipe gibt in der HEro löst sich die Gruppe für gewöhnlich sofort auf oder es werden Wipe Verursacher ohne Absprache rausgekickt. Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.
> 
> ...


 was heisst denn trend?ich finde das nicht richtig und nicht gut aber das ist ja nun beim besten willen nichts neues.also ich weiss ja nicht wie lange du spielst und auf welchem server das ist ja überall auch ein wenig anders aber insgesamt ist das nichts neues leider.


----------



## EisblockError (24. Dezember 2008)

Yelin schrieb:


> Naja...is mir bis jetzt noch nie passiert. Gehe größtenteils wegen solcher sachen nur Gildenintern in inis. In raids sowieso.



Jo, und wenn nicht hats sowas bis jetzt bei mir nicht gegeben. vllt haben wir auch zuwenige Tanks und heals aber wenn zb. der hunter (xD) den wiper verursacht wird er nicht gekickt. Um sowas zu vermeiden kannst du auch so wie ich darauf bestehen das alle, zumindest tank und heal, in TS kommen.


----------



## Arben (24. Dezember 2008)

Es zählt inzwischen halt nicht mehr das Bewältigen der Instanz in erster Linie sondern das schnelle Bewältigen. Geht es nicht schnell genug "verschwendet" man ja seine Zeit. Ist ne traurige Sache und Leute die so denken haben ernsthaft mein Mitleid, denn die bekommen von der Realität scheinbar nicht mehr viel mit.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Nicht jeder ist in einer Raidgilde. Ich möchte meine "Noobgilde" nicht verlassen und habe auch keine Lust auf diesen Druck immer da zu sein wenn es verlangt wird.....Randomgruppen können sowohl unterhaltsam als auch erfolgreich sein.



Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du es toll findest ist das deine Sache.
Jedem das seine.


----------



## Schlamm (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du es toll findest ist das deine Sache.
> Jedem das seine.


Das Prob ist das viel zu viele so denken und deswegen viel zu wenig Random gespielt wird. Viele Spiele sehen so einfach viele Inis nicht, was dann ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist, zumindest seh ich das so. Und ich mein nicht die Endinstanzen, es muss auch Herausforderungen für die herausragenden Spieler geben.


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Problem? Wenn Du es toll findest ist das deine Sache.
> Jedem das seine.


 ich denke sein problem ist daß er gern mal instanzen macht aber eben mit random gruppen weil er eben seine kleine gilde hat die er nicht verlassen möchte.mit den random gruppen hat er auch öfter mal spass und auch erfolg.
dann kommt aber irgendeiner ab und zu in die random gruppen der sich für den king hält weil er ja in einer imba raid gilde ist.
die gilde ist evtl sogar imba aber der typ eher nicht deswegen wird er oft nicht mitgenommen und sitzt quasi auf der ersatzbank seiner imba raid gilde.der will jetzt aber auch instanzen machen also geht er random los.natürlich hält er sich für den chef der gruppe denn er ist ja in der bekannten gilde "xy" die auf dem server SOOO erfolgreich ist.
wenn jetzt was passiert was dem nicht passt kickt er einzelne leute oder löst die gruppe auf.
das ist nur eine vermutung daß es von deinem vorposter so in der art gemeint war aber evtl stimmts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s.: @schlamm    sagt das in etwa aus was du meinst oder wenigstens zum teil?


----------



## Werer (24. Dezember 2008)

Muss sagen seid Wotlk fällt es mir zusehend auf das jeder so schnell wie möglich alles erreichen will.
Bsp wenn jmd DD's sucht bei uns steht in 99% der fälle da "suchen noch DD(mind. 1500dps+), wollen ja schnell durch"

Ok schön und gut, jeder kann sagen dass dies ja im bereich des möglichen ist aber jeder der keine starke Gilde im Rücken hat, hat 0 Chance sich zu verbessern weil ja sofort das beste gear gewünscht wird...ich finds schade denn durch Rdm groups hab ich einige sehr nett Leute getroffen mit denen ich heute noch zocke aber jeder neuling wird gnadenlos ausgegrenzt...finde ich nicht der Sinn eines Online Rollenspiels.

Das mit dem Kicken wie der TS da sagt ist mir jetzt auch noch nicht untergekommen,zum Glück, aber dass dies öfter geschieht befürchte ich auch.

Nunja manche haben ihre Erfüllung halt nur im WoW und nicht im RL so denn fröhliche Weihnachten^^


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Dezember 2008)

Werer schrieb:


> Muss sagen seid Wotlk fällt es mir zusehend auf das jeder so schnell wie möglich alles erreichen will.
> Bsp wenn jmd DD's sucht bei uns steht in 99% der fälle da "suchen noch DD(mind. 1500dps+), wollen ja schnell durch"
> 
> Ok schön und gut, jeder kann sagen dass dies ja im bereich des möglichen ist aber jeder der keine starke Gilde im Rücken hat, hat 0 Chance sich zu verbessern weil ja sofort das beste gear gewünscht wird...ich finds schade denn durch Rdm groups hab ich einige sehr nett Leute getroffen mit denen ich heute noch zocke aber jeder neuling wird gnadenlos ausgegrenzt...finde ich nicht der Sinn eines Online Rollenspiels.
> ...




ja schade daß es so ist aber ich denke der grund dafür ist einfach.die meisten sagen daß der highlevel content den es bisher in WOTLK gibt entweder zu einfach oder angemessen ist aber kaum einer findet die sachen zu schwierig.
jetzt wollen die schnell alles erreichen bevor blizz den content evtl anpasst und etwas schwieriger macht also muss es immer schnell gehen.
ich glaub zwar nicht daß blizz den bisherigen content wesentlich schwieriger macht denn der sollte ja auch für "casuals" machbar sein aber es kommt ja später noch neuer content und der wird sicher schwieriger und bis dahin wollen die alle ihr equip haben denk ich.


----------



## talsimir (24. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Sers,
> mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.
> Wenns einen Wipe gibt in der HEro löst sich die Gruppe für gewöhnlich sofort auf oder es werden Wipe Verursacher ohne Absprache rausgekickt. Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.
> 
> ...



Den jenigen würde ich bloß stellen... Gildenleader anschreiben zack Gildenkick wenn der Leader zumindest nen guten Ruf für seine Gilde möchte ...


----------



## Cassaya (24. Dezember 2008)

das mit dem kicken kenne ich so auch nicht. noch dazu den tank (heiler und tanks sind zumindest bei uns meist absolute mangelware. ist dann eher so, daß nen tank oder heiler wirklich mal grob scheiße baut und sich dann keiner traut was zu sagen)
allerdings kenne ich es, daß leute die sich nach dem 1. wipe schrecklich beschweren dann nach dem 2. plötzlich nen dc haben und weg sind. da ärgert man sich dann doppelt, weil man ja doch erstmal wartet UND noch ersatz suchen muss.

finde sowas wie der te beschrieben hat einfach nur lächerlich. hinter jeder der pixelfiguren sitzt auch nur ein mensch und kein gott. und menschen machen nunmal fehler! dazu kommt, daß man sich in jeder gruppe immer ein bisschen einspielen muss


----------



## Werer (24. Dezember 2008)

> ja schade daß es so ist aber ich denke der grund dafür ist einfach.die meisten sagen daß der highlevel content den es bisher in WOTLK gibt entweder zu einfach oder angemessen ist aber kaum einer findet die sachen zu schwierig.
> jetzt wollen die schnell alles erreichen bevor blizz den content evtl anpasst und etwas schwieriger macht also muss es immer schnell gehen.
> ich glaub zwar nicht daß blizz den bisherigen content wesentlich schwieriger macht denn der sollte ja auch für "casuals" machbar sein aber es kommt ja später noch neuer content und der wird sicher schwieriger und bis dahin wollen die alle ihr equip haben denk ich.



Eben weil der Content ziemlich easy going ist, sind solche Forderungen doch übertrieben. mal abgesehen von HdB und Occ sind alle Heros sehr einfach geworden und auch jmd ohne 1500+ Dps kann da ruhig mitgehen.

Natürlich könnte man jetzt stundenlang über den Content streiten aber jeder weiss im verlgleich zu virher is der Content ein Witz...deshlab verstehe ich die Forderungen net so^^


----------



## Clive (24. Dezember 2008)

Tja, leider sind heute viele Leute zu ungeduldig. Ich mein, früher, da war ein Wipe (auch mehrere) null Problem, man hat einfach weitergemacht.

Ich vermisse einfach den Spass an Instanzen. Früher (ja ich weiss, das werdet ihr noch öfters lesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hatte man in einer Instanz eine Menge spass, der Loot war dabei etwas nettes dazu. Damals wurde ne Menge gelabert und gemacht und genau das war lustig. Aber heutzutage geht es allen nur noch um den Loot... deswegen geh ich nur noch selten Instanzen.

Auch diese ganzen Ansprüche wie z. B. für ne normale Instanz wird man (ich als Mage) nach dps gefragt; ich mein Hallo? Man kann mit nem Schattenpriester als Heiler und Fury Krieger als Tank so ne inze machen, ohne Probleme. Ich kann mich noch erinnern, dass ich mit Level 57 zum ersten mal MC gegangen und haben Raggi gelegt (waren 2 gruppen die unter 60 waren und niemand hatte Equip aus Instanze über MC). Heute geht sowas nicht mehr und das find ich schade, hoffe das ändert sich noch.

So long: unbegründet kicken finde ich eine unverschämtheit. Man kann ihm sagen was er falsch gemacht hat und dann kicken. (schlussendlich ist es ja dasselbe, aber es geht ums Prinzip). Und von wegen dass man seine Zeit nicht verschwenden will: Dann hört auf WoW zu spielen, denn das ganze ist schlussendlich schon verschwendete Zeit. (oder sucht euch ne Stamm grp).


----------



## Nekramcruun (24. Dezember 2008)

Werer schrieb:


> Eben weil der Content ziemlich easy going ist, sind solche Forderungen doch übertrieben. mal abgesehen von HdB und Occ sind alle Heros sehr einfach geworden und auch jmd ohne 1500+ Dps kann da ruhig mitgehen.
> 
> Natürlich könnte man jetzt stundenlang über den Content streiten aber jeder weiss im verlgleich zu virher is der Content ein Witz...deshlab verstehe ich die Forderungen net so^^


 richtig die forderungen sind übertrieben aber warum die gestellt werden wurde ja schon gesagt damit es immer möglichst schnell geht.richtig finde ich das nicht aber das ist wohl der grund und was soll man da machen wenn du mit so leuten diskutierst nehmen die dich deswegen auch nicht mit selbst wenn du sachlich argumentierst.
ich schätze wenn denen die argumente für ihre forderungen ausgehen sagen sie wir sind jetzt komplett oder sagen noobs wie dich brauchen wir eh nicht.

P.S.: danke daß es noch leute gibt die eben schreiben und nicht ebend damit hast du meinen vollen respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Danf (24. Dezember 2008)

Nun ja,

grüne healer oder tanks gehen gar nicht inner hc ini 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei den dds isset nicht so schlimm..


zum Beispiel vorgestern..
Turm utgarde HC      Ich im /4 "Lf Tank für Turm Utgarde, Gute grp /w me"   und dann meldet sich ein dk TAnk mit sage und schriebe 16k hp und 400 Deff.. Also, sowas kcike ich normalerweise immer...

Ist meine Meinung

MFG
DANF

Frohe Festtage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (24. Dezember 2008)

Habe ich erst 2 mal erlebt und das ist schon ca 2 Jahre her.


----------



## sp4rky (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich kenn sowas vom Klosterevent zu Halloween
Durch einen unglücklichen Zufall mit dc sind wir gewipet (ja, eigentlich ist er einfach^^).
Daraufhin wurde der, der das event gestartet hat gekickt, weil es sonst ja keine 5 versuche gibt. War schon assi, bin gleich aus der gruppe raus und der leader wurde gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lil-Bounce11 (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein paar ist gut, ich behaupte es ist gefühlt ein erheblicher Anteil. In anderen Spielen besteht das Problem in dem Maße übrigens nicht.
> 
> Jeder wie er mag, aber ich will meine Freizeit so nicht verschwenden.



hörst dich an wie ein roxx pro gamer....so eine ignoranz in person sehe ich leider viel zu oft in wow, was das ganze spiel kaputt macht.


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> hörst dich an wie ein roxx pro gamer....so eine ignoranz in person sehe ich leider viel zu oft in wow, was das ganze spiel kaputt macht.



Schwachsinn, mir geht es nicht primär darum tolle Items abzustauben sondern darum Spaß zu haben. 
Lootstreitigkeiten oder Beschimpfungen bei nem Wipe (der immer mal passieren kann) gehören für mich nicht dazu, sind aber wenn man Randoms in die Gruppe nimmt leider allzu oft an der Tagesordnung in Wow.


----------



## computerblicker (24. Dezember 2008)

Also ich bin da genügsam.

1-2 Wipes sind in Ordnung, wenn einer ne Grp ausversehen pulled, kein Problem, hey passiert, mir so wie auch anderen.
Nur wenn sie nach dem 4-5 Wiüe immernoch nich kapiert haben wie ein Boss läuft obwohl mans zigmal erklärt dann dann leave ich...weil dafür is mir meine Zeit echt zu Schade.


----------



## Ashrokse (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...



Hast dich bestimmt ziemlich erwachsen nach diesem Sinnvollen  Beitrag gefühlt.

Zum Thema: Für mich hört sich das einfach so an als ob du nicht spielen kannst und sauer bist
das dich eine Gruppe gekickt hat. Ist zwar hart das so zu sagen, so hört sich das aber für mich an.

Wenn ich WoW Spiele dann möchte ich meine Zeit auch gut nutzen und ich habe Spaß daran schnell durch Instanzen zu kommen, wenn dann solche Aktionen kommen wie bei der ersten Mob Gruppe 3 Wipes oder ein Jäger
der auf 70 in Burg Utgarde noch ausversehen mit dem Pat Pullt finde ich das einfach nur zum kotzen, am schlimmsten ist es wenn derjenige dann noch meint man soll auf den 3 Wipe doch einfach scheißen anstatt zu klären was überhaupt schiefgegangen ist damit man 2 Minuten später nochmal laufen darf!

Wenn du in eine Instanz gehst mit dem Ziel andere laufen zu lassen weil du zu dumm zum Spielen bist, dann such dir am besten eine Gruppe von Leuten die ebenfalls zu doof zum Spielen ist dann könnt ihr alle zusammen wipen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimophelio (24. Dezember 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> NIEMALS!! Ich glaube in dieser Sache sind die Kinder um einiges cooler als die Erwachsenen! Die Kinder haben spaß am Spiel und die Erwachsenen wollen da nur schnell durch und Ruf,Marken,Items zu bekommen.


Und ich glaube das es nichts mit Alter zu tun hat sonder einfach mitm Charakter. Es gibt auch genug Kinder die zack zack mit ihrem Undead Roxxor Rogue durch die Ini wollen um mit ihrem neuen Dolch alle abzuschnetzeln die ihnen in denn Weg kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scred (24. Dezember 2008)

hab auch schon so manches mal einen wipe verursacht (oder kurz davor) aber sowas is mir noch nie passiert
kommt immer mal vor das jemand falsch pullt vergisst abzubiegen oder einfach zu viel dmg fährt

edit:zu den ganzen das sind alles kinder haaaaaaalllllllllllloooooooooo jmd da es gibt immer und überall deppen in jeder schicht und alter
immer alles auf die kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lothron-Other (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Schwachsinn, mir geht es nicht primär darum tolle Items abzustauben sondern darum Spaß zu haben.
> Lootstreitigkeiten oder Beschimpfungen bei nem Wipe (der immer mal passieren kann) gehören für mich nicht dazu, sind aber wenn man Randoms in die Gruppe nimmt leider allzu oft an der Tagesordnung in Wow.



Muss ich dir Recht geben, mit Leuten die man kennt bzw Intern geht, ist es wesendlich einfacher und macht dadurch mehr Spaß, weil man sich auf die anderen Verlassen kann. Da kommen nicht so ausreden wie: "Ne mache net mehr weiter 12G sind mir zu viel Geld." "Ich habe kein TS, läuft nicht auf meinen Rechner." Ist mir wirklich schon passiert.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da leider keine leute von waren.


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht neu. Niemals in Random Gruppen gehn, das gilt schon seit Release.




da hast du wohl recht

ich muss leider fast nur mit RND gruppen inis machen .... weil in der Gilde einfach für mich als DK kein platz ist ... was ich sau blöd finde ... okay gilden Intern ware ich nur NEXUS das alte königreich und die komische drachenini was auch bei Nexus ist . ich muss sagen das ich Gildenintern mehr wips/rep.-kosten . die ich mit RND nicht hatte recht selten^^


----------



## Shadowcreeper (24. Dezember 2008)

Also bei uns ist es eher so, dass die Leute merken, wenn einer die Gruppe gewiped hat, dass ihnen so etwas auch schonmal passiert ist.
Aber danach geht es weiter und man versteht sich ganz gut untereinander. Aber ich muss sagen, ich gehe jetzt öfter mit Gilde, weil man 
da zB keine Bosstaktiken mehr erklären muss (was einfach lästig ist, und ich muss es ja doch immer selber erklären).

Ich muss sagen, mir macht das Spiel nicht mehr ganz so viel Spaß wie anfang BC, allerdings kann das auch daran liegen, dass ich
jetzt schon jede Klasse kenne.

P.S.: Hab heute mal Tabula Rasa gespielt und ich finds super. Schade nur, dass es eingestellt wird.

MfG Shadowcreeper aka Shogun


----------



## MxSyl3r (24. Dezember 2008)

also ich bin tank und mit random grps passiert mir das leider viel zu oft...
gut also letztens mal wieder ne ausnahme wir hatten nen t7 restodudu dabei in turm hc
bin halt nich so der imbatank aber lag auch nich nur an mir sonder der healer war immer zuerst down ^^
naja war alles beim 2 (?) boss der mit dem drachen und den vielen adds
gut so anch dem 3 wipe hab ich eigentlich nur noch drauf gewartet das sich die grp auflöst
da es mir sonst schon oft nach dem 2 wipe passiert ist
also ein dd geht wir kriegen nen neuen und wir wipen erneut ca 3-4 mal
wow alle nehmens mit humor und wir packens sogar der endboss war dann wieder kein prob...
btw mein erstes mal turm hc o.O
naja aber auch nur weil alle anderen grps sich meistens beim 2 boss aufgelöst haben...
find ich auch schade aber wenn man gildenintern geht so wie ich letztens kein wipe kein auflösen (sowieso nich) ^^

mfg finds schade das es so is aber wenn alle das so ernst nehmen WoW issen spiel und ich hab das gefühl alle farmen sich da die finger wund und haben keinen spass mehr leider...


----------



## jigglersmaster (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin ,seitdem ich mit WoW angefangen habe, eigentlich immer in Random-Groups in Instanzen gewesen. Habe aber bisher nur eine Situation gehabt in der ein Gruppen-Mitglied gekickt worden ist. Und das war in Uldaman. Ein Jäger der trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung seinen Aspekt des Rudels nich ausmachen wollte und der Tank dadurch dauernd gestunnt war (Hat danach sogar ein Ticket geschrieben weil wir ja so böse zu ihm waren xD). Aber sonst habe ich sowas echt noch nie erlebt. Natürlich gibts mal Tanks die ausversehen ne zweite Mobgrp pullen, oder Healer die ne Reaktionszeit wie ne Schlaftablette haben, oder DDs die einfach mal Mist bauen. 
Solange es nicht wirklich ständig passiert und auch nach ner Aufforderung viellecht mal besser aufzupassen nicht besser wird ist ein Kick meiner Meinung nach nicht wirklich nötig. Und wenn schon Kick dann wenigstens keinen "Ninja-kick" also jemanden einfach ohne Ankündigung aus der Gruppe werfen.
Und ehrlich gesagt is Random nicht immer schlecht. Erst Sonntags war ich in einer Random-Gruppe in der wirklich alles gepasst hat. Haben 3 Instanzen schnell hintereinander gecleart ohne wipe und Ahn'kahet hat zu dem Zeitpunkt kein Mitglied gekannt auf heroic. 
Wo bleibt beim Massive Multiplayer Online-Spiel das Massive wenn ich immer mit den gleichen 5/10/25 Leuten in Instanzen gehe?


----------



## fraudani (24. Dezember 2008)

Das Verhalten ist zwar nicht neu, verbreitet sich aber scheinbar immer mehr. 

Im Grunde merkt man das schon an den Texten im Chat. Da werden Leute für Inis oder Raids gesucht, die aber bitte schon zig mal drin gewesen sind und die Ini daher auswendig kennen. Außerdem sollen sie schon endgeiles Equip haben, mindestens den und den Wert an Schaden/Heilung mitbringen, sich beeilen und keine Ansprüche auf Loot stellen. Es muß schnell gehen und wehe da macht einer nen Fehler. Dann ist er nen Kacknoob, wird gekickt, auf ignore genommen oder sonstiges. 

Wenn man dann nicht der einzige "Kacknoob" in einer Gruppe ist und da, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, einer dabei ist, der schon Erfahrung mit der Ini hat, wird man zwar nicht gekickt, wenn was nicht so läuft, wie der sich das denkt. Aber dafür geht der dann einfach und man steht wenn man Pech hat ohne Tank oder Heiler da. 

Also entweder Randomgruppen vermeiden oder gezielt nach "Kacknoobs" suchen, die auch keine Lust haben aus einem Instanzgang ein Wettrennen zu machen. Ob das dann hilft, weiß ich allerdings auch nicht...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resto4Life (24. Dezember 2008)

wenn ich komplett random mit meinem tank gehe, landet fast immer mindestens einer auf ignore.
und das nicht weil er schlecht dmg macht oder schlecht spielt, das stört mich eigentlich weniger solange er nich unnötig viele wipes verursacht.
aber es gibt halt leute die sich so auffälig unfreundlich oder unfähig verhalten, dass man sich direkt wieder ärgert random hero gegangen zu sein.

andererseits gibt es auch manch einen der positiv auffällt und schon hat man einen weiteren healer in der FL^^
das gibt es aber nurnoch relativ selten, das ist wohl der trend vieler spieler zum "ich,ich,ich,meins,meins,meins" was in onlinerollenspielen ja eigentlich komplett unangebracht ist.

Diese Spielmentalität hat halt Blizz mit ihrem Motto "Weniger Aufwand, mehr Epics" selbst verursacht.

 Greez

PS: mir hat ein random DK mal Tankschultern mit Blocken! weggewürfelt(als DDler dabei). Blöd nur für ihn, dass er sich bei unserer Gilde und 2 weiteren befreundeten Gilden beworben hat. Nu hat er wohl Server gewechselt. 
Also immer schön freundlich bleiben, da könnte euer nächster Raidleader mit seinem/ihrem Twink in der Gruppe sein^^


----------



## Tikume (24. Dezember 2008)

Gothic_1234 schrieb:


> ich muss leider fast nur mit RND gruppen inis machen .... weil in der Gilde einfach für mich als DK kein platz ist



Finde ich seltsam, habt ihr soviele Todesritter? Zwei davon in Gruppe sind doch eigentlich kein Thema.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Dezember 2008)

@te,

ich denke nicht dass das die regel ist oder gar zu einem trend wird. du hast ganz einfach eine dumme, geistig unreife oder extrem nerdige gruppe erwischt. darüber solltest dir echt keinen kopf machen...setze die leute auf igno und gut....


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Finde ich seltsam, habt ihr soviele Todesritter? Zwei davon in Gruppe sind doch eigentlich kein Thema.



bei uns in der gilde gibt es bestimmt 20 todesritter....fast alles twinks aber ich denke dass für einen dk in der regel nur sehr selten platz ist..... zumindest auf destromath wimmelt es von dk´s


----------



## Baruma (24. Dezember 2008)

@surfer im ...: es leuchtet blau... sehr geil ^^


mal zum T. dein bsp is etwas doll aber ich denke jeder kennt dass. man möchte ja die ini fertig kriegen und wenn dann ständig irgendwas schiefläuft weil sich jmd nicht konzentriert oder nur halbherzig spielt is das für mich auf jedenfall ein grund zu leaven. bin auch deshalb nie auf ignos gelandet, und sollte mich je jmd deshalb bei meinem gildenleiter anscheissen wollen wird ihn dieser auslachen und nicht mehr beachten ^^ ich geh auch random wo es wunderbar klappt und gildenintern wo nix klappt. nimm es hin und fertsch =)


----------



## sinann (24. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.
> 
> Irgendwie gefällt mir dieses Trend nicht
> 
> ...



wechsle dein realm
dein jetziges sollte abgeschaltet werden

problem gelöst

solche leute brauchen nen klaps like: dein realm is nich verfügbar, weil du unartig warst


----------



## Neneko89 (24. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist sowas ähnliches auch schon passiert...

Mir ist aber auch schon passiert das n Hunter auf Spelldmg Schwere Rüssi bedarf gemacht hat. Und (ohne Mist jetz) ich hab ihn !höflich! gefragt was das soll. Da fängt der an rumzuzetern was das Zeug hält verlangt Lead und bla, joa dann hatter mich gekickt (an sich war dir Gruppe ganz gut, wollten danach auch noch ne Ini, deswegen wars bissl blöd) -.-

Naja, schwarze Schafe gibts immer wieder die man dann mit sämtlichen 10 Chars auf die Igno packt - evtl vorher nochmal ordentlich niedermacht und dann isses auch wieder gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahti (24. Dezember 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> NIEMALS!! Ich glaube in dieser Sache sind die Kinder um einiges cooler als die Erwachsenen! Die Kinder haben spaß am Spiel und die Erwachsenen wollen da nur schnell durch und Ruf,Marken,Items zu bekommen.




/sign ...

Aber die von euch sogennanten "Kinder" sind meist net so dominant, und trauen sich net abzuhauen.. ich denke das sind eher die halb-starken die dann kicken un leaven wie sie wollen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und in Violette festung abzuhauen find ich echt kacke, da muss man auch mal die zeit für nen Wipe mibringen, unter erfolgsdruck klappt nur das wenigste...

Aber sowas hatte ich letztens auch
Wir wollten Hero Archavon machen, und auf einmal wird ein MS krieger aus der grp geschossen und ein andrer eingeladen
ich war Assistent, und hab erstmal gefragt (auch in der /sw ;-) ) wer das war, danach hab ich den neuen geschmissen, und den Warri wieder eingeladen..
Und da ich tank bin, war das sowas wie ein machtwort.. ich hab den Raid-leiter dann gebeten alle Assistenen-Stati (mhz. von Status !!??) einzusammeln, un danach nur an die beiden tanks zu vergeben... lief super und der MS krieger hat ne 2,1k DpS rausgehauen... 

btw: MS-Warris ftw nur tanks sind noch besser^^

Zum Thema Dk.. wir haben einen neuen Tank-DK und nen Blut Dk,und sonst nur twinks, allerdings davon auch nur 5-6 in der gilde(stolz auf die GIlde bin), die sind aber alle  65>

ach btw : Fällt euch auch auf, dass "^^" ziemlich ot in den handels-Chat gespammt wird? auch bei völlig normalen sachen.. 
Dann steht da sowas wie: "Suchen dd für gundrak hero ^^"  wtf???!???!

Was bringt denn ein "^^" dahinter?? da denk ich mir auchnur >.<


----------



## Neneko89 (24. Dezember 2008)

Werer schrieb:


> Eben weil der Content ziemlich easy going ist, sind solche Forderungen doch übertrieben. mal abgesehen von HdB und Occ sind alle Heros sehr einfach geworden und auch jmd ohne 1500+ Dps kann da ruhig mitgehen.
> 
> Natürlich könnte man jetzt stundenlang über den Content streiten aber jeder weiss im verlgleich zu virher is der Content ein Witz...deshlab verstehe ich die Forderungen net so^^




Geilste war natürlich Pre WotLK.

Ich meinen Hexer Twin endlich auf 70 gelevelt... Meint ihr ich hab ne Ini Gruppe gefunden mit blauem Equip? (Jo, hatte sogar noch n paar D3 Teile gefarmt, wie damals xD) Die hatten standarts für Kara das war wiederlich. Full Epic Equip, am besten noch halb T6 damit man ja auch schnell durch  Kara rennen kann für die blöden Marken. Hatte keine einzige Kara Gruppe gekriegt und das 3 Monate vor Wotlk Release. 

Sowas ist echt arm, vielleicht is das Problem auf eurem Server ja auch so ? ^^


----------



## Baruma (24. Dezember 2008)

@Ahti ^^ ist meist ein zeichen um freundlichkeit oder gute laune zu zeigen. also zumindest bei mir. ich mach die dinger irgendwie auch zu oft also denke ich mal bei anderen ist es der selbe grund


----------



## abe15 (24. Dezember 2008)

Hm fällt mir eig nicht zu ein außer "kenne ich gar nicht"...
Ist mir noch nie passiert und hab ich noch nie gesehn. Was wollte ich noch sagen??
Ähm...Mom...
Achja:

MIMIMIMIMIMI


----------



## lemmi2 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde es schade das so Leute Spielen.Da kann man nur hoffen bessere zu finden oder sonst bleibt dir nichts anderes über als nur noch Gildenintern zu gehen oder dir ein dickes Fell zulegen.

Las Dir die Laune durch so spa.... nicht verderben


Grüsse


Lemmi


----------



## Gothic_1234 (24. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Finde ich seltsam, habt ihr soviele Todesritter? Zwei davon in Gruppe sind doch eigentlich kein Thema.




in der Gilde wo ich drin bin sind 7 DKs davon bin ich der einzige auf 80 ..... in der Gilde sind feste Teams was INIs man geht leider und ich nur aus der ersatzbank sitze ... was grade die chance auf bessre Rüssi erschwert ... leider 

( habe mal ne andere frage warum gibt es jetzt auf ein mal T6 für den DK ???? dachte nur T7 ist für DKs .... srty wegen off topic )


----------



## Omidas (24. Dezember 2008)

Resto4Life schrieb:


> [...]
> Diese Spielmentalität hat halt Blizz mit ihrem Motto "Weniger Aufwand, mehr Epics" selbst verursacht.
> [...]



qft

Ich gehe auch gerne mit Randoms. Suche zwar nicht und meistens findet sich eh eine Gildentruppe,
aber wenn sich was anbietet gehe ich mit rnds. Und in >90% der Fälle macht es Spaß.

Und ich denke, dass es vor allem datan liegt, das es bei weitem nicht so viele Chaosgruppen gibt,
wie man nach cder Anzahl solcher Threads schliessen könnte. Und selbst wenn man eine solche
Gruppe erwischt, muss das noch nicht schlimm sein.

Ich habe soviel dadurch gelernt, das es auch Gruppen gab, wo man mal ne Sekunde selber nach
denken muss und nicht einen Bot spielen lassen kann, weil eh alles nach Plan läuft.

Als heiler mal dem Tank ne Bubble geben, weil man mit der Heilung sonst nicht nach kommt. Muss
man sich erst mal trauen, aber besser als das der Tank stirbt. (non Hero)
Eine Pat aus versehen gepullt und versuchen die einzufangen, ohne die Kontrolle über die anderen
zu verlieren. War das perfekt Übungscamp für MH.

Deswegen ist ein Auflösung beim ersten Wipe lächerlich. Selber überlegen, wie man der Gruppe
helfen kann. Den Tank ein Add abnehmen wenn ers nicht schafft und kiten ...
Hat natürlich seine Grenzen, aber die werden meist gar nicht erreicht, weil man ja schnell sein will
und lieber nochmal 30min sucht, als mit der bestehenden Gruppe die Instanz in 20 Minuten mehr
als mit einer perfekten Gruppe zu schaffen.


----------



## Baruma (24. Dezember 2008)

abe15 schrieb:


> Was wollte ich noch sagen??
> Ähm...Mom...
> Achja:
> 
> MIMIMIMIMIMI




oh du cleveres kerlchen du =) is dir das jetzt ganz allein eingefallen?!? wenn du kleiner forentroll nix zu tun hast geh wachturm verkaufen...


----------



## Ahti (24. Dezember 2008)

Baruma schrieb:


> @Ahti ^^ ist meist ein zeichen um freundlichkeit oder gute laune zu zeigen. also zumindest bei mir. ich mach die dinger irgendwie auch zu oft also denke ich mal bei anderen ist es der selbe grund



Öhm, Freundlichkeit?

Da hat man mir ein "bitte" oder ein "hallo" beigebracht...
aber nicht "^^" das sind zwei "lachende Augen"... aber vll wollen die auch die auslachen, die da mitgehn :O -.- Sowas is hirnrissig und dumm auch >.>


----------



## Baruma (24. Dezember 2008)

Ahti schrieb:


> Öhm, Freundlichkeit?
> 
> Da hat man mir ein "bitte" oder ein "hallo" beigebracht...
> aber nicht "^^" das sind zwei "lachende Augen"... aber vll wollen die auch die auslachen, die da mitgehn :O -.- Sowas is hirnrissig und dumm auch >.>



hmm.... also wenn jmd schreibt "suchen tank für xy^^" is dass schon seltsam da geb ich dir recht. aber sonst zeigt ^^ einfach nur ein lächelndes gesicht vor dem pc *zumindest bei mir* und da ich mit guter laune spiele setz ich ie so oft hin wie ich möchte. von dumm und hirnrissig zu reden is etwas übertrieben also relax ^^

ach ja und für dich noch ein geschenk: ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^ ^^


----------



## SohnDesRaben (24. Dezember 2008)

Wir hatten auch ein paar böse Erlebnisse zuletzt... Random-Heiler sind wirklich übel... Können einen echt zur Verzweiflung bringen, aber gekickt wurde bisher niemand und letztendlich sind wir immer irgendwie durchgekommen. Selbst, wenn der Melee-Schami mitheilen musste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

naja, mir fällt auch auf das man viel öfter wipet...habe glaub ich von den letzten 10 heros die ich gespielt habe 1 zuende gebracht, weil die leute immer intolleranter werden und meinen, sie spielen ihre klasse am besten & machen niemals fehler.


----------



## 0lorin (24. Dezember 2008)

So was gibts leider überall.
Das ist ein weiterer Grund nur Gildenintern zu gehen, bzw. mit befreundeten Gilde, maximal fremde Heiler, da es die ja wie sand am Meer gibt, nehm ich noch mit.


----------



## Mjuu (24. Dezember 2008)

0lorin schrieb:


> So was gibts leider überall.
> Das ist ein weiterer Grund nur Gildenintern zu gehen, bzw. mit befreundeten Gilde, maximal fremde Heiler, da es die ja wie sand am Meer gibt, nehm ich noch mit.



heiler gibts bei dir wie sand am meer? O_O

wo spielstn du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## war_locker (24. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir sind die leute eig. ganz nett Heute war die grp. sogar sehr geduldig und hilfsbereit(2 80er geholfenin Drak´Tharon und nachdem 2 andere gegagen sind wegen disco hatten sie Gedult^^). Aber bei mir ist das Problem auch schon aufgetreten...mich Flüsterte einer der grp sogar danach an das es erbärmlich wäre aus der grp zu gehen und gier auf ein item mit Willenskraft zu würfeln. (als Hexer is das aber so seit dem Add-on) Obwohl ich ja gekickt wurde...
naja die meisten sind aber nett^^


----------



## hackle (25. Dezember 2008)

wurde auch mal aus der gruppe gekickt weil ich zuwenig dps hatte^^
das witzige war ja das es über die ganze ini hds 2,3k waren -.-

grund war wsl weil alle aus der selben gilde waren nur ich nicht ( da ligt natürlich nicht das problem bei ihnen sondern am neuling)


----------



## badhcatha (25. Dezember 2008)

So etwas in der Art kenn ich auch.
Wir waren in einer Normalen Ini, sind dauergewipt, schuld war in meinen augen der heiler, die paladina kam mit den heilen nicht nach.
aber gekickt wurde der dd der am wenigsten schaden gemacht hat.
Habe dann auch geleavt, weil ich es als pure frechheit entfand.

Die kicken nen tank?...
also die sind bei uns so mangelware wie heiler, die meisten küssen ihnen die füsse...
Ich hab als heilerin so rumgezickt und die haben mich nie gekickt *kichert*dabei war ich dd geskillt.


----------



## tantjes (25. Dezember 2008)

kürzlich erzählte mir ne freundin, daß sie nen raidleiter habn, der von vornherein derartige diskussionen wegen fehler bei anderen suchen usw. unterbindet, gekickt wird da auch niemand und erst nach ende eines raids macht man ne fehleranalyse, wo jedoch gegenseitige vorwürfe bewußt abgeblockt werden bzw. ignoriert ^^

entscheidend ist in meinen augen der raidleiter, der nicht nur wissenstechnisch was drauf habn muß sondern auch ne gewisse soziale kompetenz mitbringen darf


----------



## ReWahn (25. Dezember 2008)

Obi-Lan-Kenobi schrieb:


> DEM sollte man genau entgegenwirken! Nur weil ein paar Hornochsen aus der Hose springen wenns mal nicht perfekt läuft, soll man nur noch intern gehen? Ich glaube der Sinn eines Rollenspiels zieht hier ein bisschen vorbei
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das hat mit rollenspiel gar nix zu tun. eher mit mmo. undd selbst da ist es für JEDEN von extremen vorteil, nur mit leuten zusammenzuarbeiten / zu spielen, die er schon kennt, und von denen er weiss, dass sie fähig sind.

(btw läuft es intern erstaunlich oft perfekt. random gibts teilweise echte wipeorgien, flamewars mit wüsten beleidigungen und und und...)

klar ist es dann schwerer für neulinge, anschluss zu finden, aber hey, spiele ich, damit neulinge es auf meine kosten leichter haben? nein. da spiel ich lieber nur mit leute zusammen, von denen ich weiss, dass sie können, was sie können müssen, und ihre aufgabe gut erfüllen werden.


----------



## Hellfire1337 (25. Dezember 2008)

ist mir noch nie passiert und ich hoffe dass es das auch net wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. Dezember 2008)

vllt. hast du einfach scheiße getankt ... 

das einzige was ich mache wenn ich merke das die leute in meiner grp zu unfähig sind ohne wort leaven und bei wishp nur schreiben "learn 2 play"


----------



## iggeblackmoore (25. Dezember 2008)

In Random Gruppen hat man das meist so, ich habe eine große aktive Gilde, mit vielen netten und verständnissvollen Leuten, wenn man mit denen zockt macht es spaß und der ein oder andere wipe ist auch egal, obwohl dies dann auch seltener vorkommt, höchstens wenn man einen Boss noch nie gesehen hat, oder derartiges.

Aber sowas mach ich selber nur, wenn ich wirklich erkenne, dass die Spieler nichts drauf haben, z.B. wenn man merkt, dass der Magier bei jedem Mob nur einmal drauf castet, weil er Fernsehn schaut oder sowas und sich nicht konzentriert.

Wenn ich sehe, dass die Leute sich bemühen und es z.B. an dem Taktikfeinschliff liegt, dann mach ich gerne mehrere wipes mit.


----------



## clljana (25. Dezember 2008)

Denke mal in Paar monaten wenn du Gutes Eq hast wirste auch so assi drauf sein deswegen kann man nur lachen bei sone scheiß thema .


----------



## Shelong (25. Dezember 2008)

Naja... in Gilden hängt das einfach mit den Ambitionen zusammen und es gibt halt schon Gilden die den Membern auf die Finger schauen. Müssen sie auch wenn sie die stärksten, schnellsten, besten sein wollen. Bin selbst auch jemand dem Erfolg eigentlich immer am meisten Spaß macht. Wegen der Sache mit der Ini... wirklich einfach wenn möglich rnd gruppen vermeiden. Oder solchen Leuten kein Lead geben xD


----------



## Tal (25. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht neu. Niemals in Random Gruppen gehn, das gilt schon seit Release.


Ich persönlich bin fast nur Random unterwegs udn kenne solche probleme eigendlich auch nicht und grad die ,,abwechslung" finde ich spannend, immer mit den gleichen leuten rumrennen is auch irgendwie öde.


----------



## Dark_crysis (25. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Sers,
> mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.
> Wenns einen Wipe gibt in der HEro löst sich die Gruppe für gewöhnlich sofort auf oder es werden Wipe Verursacher ohne Absprache rausgekickt. Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.
> 
> ...


 find ich echt schwachsinnig kann jeden ma passieren das machen fast nur kiddies die dann nach dem wipe kicken echt kindisch sowas -.-


----------



## Predataurus (25. Dezember 2008)

clljana schrieb:


> Denke mal in Paar monaten wenn du Gutes Eq hast wirste auch so assi drauf sein deswegen kann man nur lachen bei sone scheiß thema .



Uh, da is ja jemand ganz verbittert. Keine Geschenke bekommen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (25. Dezember 2008)

Is wirklich meistens so, aber manchmal nervst wirklich, zB. Vio Hold hero, wenn sich der eine Hexer beim mit 60% mana auf ca 10% hp mit Aderlass runterhaut und sich wundert warum er bei AoE stirbt, und mir an kopf wirft das ich ein behinderter Noob Heal bin und dann da noch der 2.ter Wl is der beim Leerwander Boss nich chekt das immer nur einer aus der Grp die kleinen Adds killn kann und das es dann unmöglich die grp da hinter her zu healn, die nich killt und den Debuff schon mottlerweise 3 mal drauf hat...

Da kann ich nur sagen: nicht kicken, denn dann löst sich die ganze grp auf, sondern einfach tot liegen lassn und zu 3. weiter gehn( hat bei uns super geklapt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und meißtens bleiben sie dann ja auch drin, dank der super itemgeilheit die in wow herscht...


----------



## Mightyskull (25. Dezember 2008)

wenn die ferien vorbei sind wird alles wieder ein stückchen besser


----------



## Teradas (25. Dezember 2008)

Hi, 

Jop sehe ich genauso,ist in letzter Zeit so.


----------



## SixtenF (25. Dezember 2008)

random inis ist doch lustig. mache immer gerne. weil teilweise kann man durch die spielweise anderer spieler, die man ansonsten nicht kennengelernt haette was dazulernen


----------



## pixler (25. Dezember 2008)

Hm ich habe das auch schon gemerkt, dass die gedult der leute extrem nachgelassen hat. Da wird bei nem wipe wie schon erwähnt, schnell die grp aufgelöst. Hatte letztens auch so ein prob ( k war bissel anders), war mit na rnd grp hero ( sonst meistens mit einer gilde) und habe mich mit 2 der 4 der leute unterhalten, über gott und die welt. Lief alles gut kein wipe dmg passte und heal auch. So dann schreibt nen schurke ( er und der tank waren die besagten 2 die nich was gesagt hatten) wir sollten das lassen und einfach so weiterspielen, da dass ihn nerven würde. Hm das wiederum hat uns genervt, da es kein spass macht ne stunde n na hero rumzulaufen ohne zu komunizieren. Das haben wir dem schurken klar gemacht und gesagt er könne ja gehen, wenn er kein bock darum hat. 2 min später war er weg. Ich versteh nicht, wieso alle dabei so stressen, wenn es läuft, dann läuft es egal wie und 1 wipe ist ja mal zu verkraften. Gibt halt leute die das zu ernst nehmen


----------



## HappyChaos (25. Dezember 2008)

Mightyskull schrieb:


> wenn die ferien vorbei sind wird alles wieder ein stückchen besser


fühlst du dich nun erwachsen nach diesem post?


----------



## Tünnemann72 (25. Dezember 2008)

Neulich im "Alten Königreich" Ahn Katet (hoffe, das ist so richtig geschrieben), meinte auch ein Todesritter kurz vor dem 2. Boss (nachdem er seid ungefähr 20 min AFK war) und folglich nicht mitkämpfte, die Gruppe würde Ihm nicht passen: Da kam dann so ein ellenlanger Satz: "Sry, aber alle würden zuwenig DMG machen, die Witze zum Stimmungsauflockern ("und so "), würden Ihn nerven; der Tank würde die Aggro nicht gut halten und der Heiler würde es kaum schaffen, den Tank am leben zu halten .. Meine Reaktion war: "Bye und GZ zum ersten DK auf meiner Ignoliste" Er: XY hat die Gruppe verlassen -  ..so ein Depp ...


----------



## Sheitan (26. Dezember 2008)

Habe auch in letzter Zeit an mir eine gewisse Mentalitaet entdeckt, an DDs rumzumosern die zu wenig Schaden (unter 1,5K DPS in HC Inis) machen. Kann einfach nicht angehen, das ich als Tank wesentlich mehr Schaden mache als die. Und kommt mir nicht mit: "...das ist ein Spiel, dass soll Spass machen..." Ja ganz genau, dass soll Spass machen. Aber auch mir als Tank soll es Spass machen. Ich möchte das die Leute sich Muehe geben und bei der Sache sind. Das die DDs ihren "job" machen. Es geht einfach nicht auf, als Tank muss ich jede Ini kennen und dann auch noch jedem erklären können. Muss immer den überblick behalten, ausbrechende Mobs einfangen (z.B. addende Pats) usw. Natürlich macht mir das spass, sonst würd ich nicht tanken (mit meinem pala, meinem krieger, meinem druiden und neu mit meinem DK ^^), aber ich erwarte halt dann auch dass die DDs Spass daran haben Schaden zu machen und sich über ihre Klasse informieren, sich enrsprechend skillen, equippen, etc. Ist das denn echt zu viel verlangt?


----------



## Preform (26. Dezember 2008)

Also auflösen nach nem Wipe is eher nich das Problem. Das Problem ist eher, dass viele Spieler (mich mit eingeschlossen) NICHT mit schlechten Spielern zocken möchten. Ich komme mir dann verarscht vor, wenn die ganz frischen 80er direkt durch Hero Inzen gezogen werden wollen und dann im DMG noch unter dem Tank sind...

Das Highlight war letztens ein Shadowpriest mit unglaublichen 325 DPS (Recount maß diesen Wert bis nach dem ersten Boss, dann wurde der besagte Priest mit Zustimmung von allen gekickt).

Noobs ---> zockt doch bitte mit Euresgleichen -.-

Ansonsten kann ich mich der Meinung von Sheitan mit Wonne anschließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lycidia (26. Dezember 2008)

Letztens zwei Inis bei mir:

1. Erster Versuch Hero-Ini. Blöderweise hat bei mir das Equip nicht gereicht und so sind wir dann schon bei Trash Mobs gewipet. Ich hab mich tausendmal entschuldigt und bin freiwillig gegangen. Aber da war eigentlich keiner böse.

2. Hallen der Blitze: Wir stehen beim Boss der die Blitze wirkt (2. oder 3.?): 1. Wipe...keiner wusste das die Blitze mega Schaden machen. 2. Wipe...ich meinte ich müsste unbedingt hinter dem Tank herrennen, während der pullt. 3. Wipe...Musste zu weit wegrennen und habs beim Rückrennen nicht geschafft Tank rechtzeitig zu heilen. Beim 4. Versuch hats dann endlich geklappt.

Zu der Ini muss ich noch sagen, dass der mitkämpfende Schurke 2 mal gepullt hat aber der Tank auch das mit Humor genommen hat. Auch bei den Wipes hat er weder die Grp verlassen noch wurde ich oder ein anderer gekickt. Im Gegenteil. Das wurde alles mit Humor genommen.

Ich habe bisher in Random Gruppen oft nette Leute kennen gelernt aber leider auch solche, die ein bischen neben der Spur sind. Ich verlass mich dabei auf mein Gefühl und wie die Leute im Chat rüberkommen. Aber deswegen nicht mehr in Random Groups in Inis zu gehen...neee auf keinen Fall.


----------



## grunzhart (26. Dezember 2008)

Sheitan schrieb:


> Habe auch in letzter Zeit an mir eine gewisse Mentalitaet entdeckt, an DDs rumzumosern die zu wenig Schaden (unter 1,5K DPS in HC Inis) machen. Kann einfach nicht angehen, das ich als Tank wesentlich mehr Schaden mache als die. Und kommt mir nicht mit: "...das ist ein Spiel, dass soll Spass machen..." Ja ganz genau, dass soll Spass machen. Aber auch mir als Tank soll es Spass machen. Ich möchte das die Leute sich Muehe geben und bei der Sache sind. Das die DDs ihren "job" machen. Es geht einfach nicht auf, als Tank muss ich jede Ini kennen und dann auch noch jedem erklären können. Muss immer den überblick behalten, ausbrechende Mobs einfangen (z.B. addende Pats) usw. Natürlich macht mir das spass, sonst würd ich nicht tanken (mit meinem pala, meinem krieger, meinem druiden und neu mit meinem DK ^^), aber ich erwarte halt dann auch dass die DDs Spass daran haben Schaden zu machen und sich über ihre Klasse informieren, sich enrsprechend skillen, equippen, etc. Ist das denn echt zu viel verlangt?



Ich zitiere mal den TE und Du liest Dir dann Deinen Text noch einige Male gründlich durch. 
Vielleicht fällt Dir dabei etwas auf.



> Sers,
> mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.


----------



## Atroniss (26. Dezember 2008)

Hex schrieb:


> Es sind meist Kinder die solche aktionen machen.. aber im grunde kenn ich sowas nicht...


jemand der gerne erwachsen sein will oder sich dafür hält kann nur sowas behaupten.

@TE auf welcehn Server biste denn? Ich kenne sowas nicht


----------



## Drag0n2oooX (26. Dezember 2008)

Grüße!

Bis jetzt ist mir sinnloses Leaven oder Kciken in einer Gruppe noch nie Passiert und ich spiele Fast Ausschließlich Random-Gruppen.
Sehr oft habe ich bis jetzt Random Raids FFA oder FFC organisiert und bis jetzt hat nicht ein einziger sich irgendwie beschwert oder die Gruppe verlassen. 

Endweder, du hast arg Pech gehabt oder es gab ne geheime Idiotenabschiebeaktion auf deinen Server 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße, Griknar - Die Aldor


----------



## Sheitan (26. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal den TE und Du liest Dir dann Deinen Text noch einige Male gründlich durch.
> Vielleicht fällt Dir dabei etwas auf.



Was soll mir auffallen? Das ich eine (zum TE) kontraere Meinung vertrete? Bzw. die, die er bemängelt? Dies war mir beim Posten durchaus bewusst. Ich habe SPASS daran, eine Gruppe möglichst schnell und effektiv durch eine Instanz zu führen. Und ich verlange ja nichst unmögliches. In Quest und Normal Ini Blues kann JEDER DD der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt hat 1,5K DPS machen. Sollte er diese Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, was will so jmd in einer Instanz im HEROISCHEN Modus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok auf das kicken und leaven bin ich nicht weiter eingegangen, wobei ich zugeben muss das ich auch schon einmal eine Grp verlassen habe. Nach dem Xten Wipe bei Loken, den ein und dieselbe Person verursacht hat. ... das schlimmste daran... es war bei loken... und es war der heilDRUIDE der das mit dem laufen nicht gebacken bekommen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann hat sie sich auch noch geweigert im TS den channel zu wechseln, weil sie lieber mit ihrem freund labern wollte. Wer haette da nicht das handtuch geworfen ^^

Ansonsten halte ich gar nix vom verlassen der Grp im allgemeinen oder gar dem kicken von Spielern. Aber rummosern und sticheln muss halt sein ^^

Ich meine, welcher Tank würde die DDs nicht anmosern, wenn er in einer HC ini auf Platz 1 oder 2 im Damage ist?


----------



## Shany1991 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich kicke nicht einfach so jemanden, fehler macht schließlich jeder. Ich sehe es auch nicht so eng, wenn DMG Dealer unter 1k DPS fahren, was heutzutage kein problem mehr sein sollte, darüber zu liegen, oder der Tank nicht gut tanken kann. Aber wenn es deswegen ständig wipes giebt, und wir nicht anständig durch die Ini kommen, regt mich so etwas auf und ich gehe meist selbst.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (26. Dezember 2008)

Komischerweise war bei uns die Damageverteilung laut Damagemeter völlig in Ordnung:

1. Platz der Tank
2. DD
3. "
4. "
5. Heiler

Insofern hatte der Vogel bei uns eigentlich gar nix zu kamellen - und dann einfach mal unangekündigt afk zu gehen ... für mindestens 20 min - und beim wiederkommen gleich das Maul bis zum Anschlag aufreissen  ... so etwas geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## grunzhart (26. Dezember 2008)

Sheitan schrieb:


> Was soll mir auffallen? Das ich eine (zum TE) kontraere Meinung vertrete? Bzw. die, die er bemängelt? Dies war mir beim Posten durchaus bewusst. Ich habe SPASS daran, eine Gruppe möglichst schnell und effektiv durch eine Instanz zu führen. Und ich verlange ja nichst unmögliches. In Quest und Normal Ini Blues kann JEDER DD der sich mit seiner Klasse beschäftigt hat 1,5K DPS machen. Sollte er diese Anforderungen nicht erfüllen, was will so jmd in einer Instanz im HEROISCHEN Modus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Damagemeter, Aggrometer, Hassenichgesähnmeter sind die Stoppuhren in WoW, mit deren Hilfe die Leistungspeitsche geschwungen wird.
Ich glaube Dir gerne, dass Dir diese Spielweise zusagt. Ich persönlich hebe mir meine Leistungsoptimierung lieber für meinen Beruf auf und möchte beim Spielen entspannen.
Mich wundert es nicht, dass dieses Prinzip letztlich bei nicht wenigen WoWlern dazu führte, diese Verhaltensweisen zu entwickeln (kicken, etc.). Manch einer verhält sich, als hätte er dafür bezahlt, dass du ihm die von ihm geforderte Leistung erbringst. Für diese Personen dreht sich die Welt scheinbar nur noch um ihren Epixxxmainroxxxor.
Allerdings ist jemanden aus der Gruppe zu werfen in der Tat kein neuer Trend, sondern immer schon so gewesen. Ich kann mich noch gut an ein Beispiel erinnern, kurz nach dem release von BC. Da meinte der Dudu, ich solle mit meinem komplett offensiv ausgerichteten Krieger tanken. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt der RR-Nerf bereits bekannt war und sich die gesteigerte Tankfähigkeit des Dudu bei Gruppen herumgesprochen hatte. Nur bis zu diesem Dudu wohl nicht. Egal, ich hab es vorgetragen und mich trotzdem breitschlagen lassen und natürlich nicht die Aggro halten können (womit denn auch). Obendrein war die Gruppe nicht voll, sodass wir zwar ohne Wipe, aber nur schwerlich vorwärts kamen. Dann passierte irgendwann doch ein Wipe, an dem allerdings niemand Schuld hatte. Wir wurden schlicht alle mit Ranken gefesselt und dann fielen die Heiler. Der Rest ging schnell.^^
Tja, darauf hin meinte der Dudu, man möge ihm die Führung übergeben. Ein Kollege, der DefTank spiele, sei grad on gekommen. Er würde den einladen. Er bekam die Führung und ich wurde gekickt....
Um einmal ein konkretes Beispiel zu nennen, das älter als die Ära des Gichtkrümels ist.
Davon ab führt jedenfalls gerade dieser m.E. Optimierungswahn zu einer uniformen Skillung der Charakterklassen. Das rollenspielerische Potential der Talentbäume wird damit gefällt.
Da wiesen die Charaktere in lotro vor MoM trotz der relativ geringen Auswahl mehr Varianten auf. Auch habe ich noch nie auch nur gehört, dass sich in Mittelerde ein Vorfall ereignet hätte, wie er vom TE beklagt wird. Zumindest habe ich in mehr als einem Jahr noch nie irgendwo lesen müssen "l2play, kackb00n" oder dergleichen.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: dieses Prinzip hat seine Folgen und diese Folgen schaden der Vielfalt im Spiel und somit dem Spiel selber. Zudem scheint es einen zwischenmenschlichen Umgang zu fördern, der in anderen Spielen so nicht feststellbar und an für sich betrüblich ist.


----------



## Sheitan (26. Dezember 2008)

grunzhart schrieb:


> Damagemeter, Aggrometer, Hassenichgesähnmeter sind die Stoppuhren in WoW, mit deren Hilfe die Leistungspeitsche geschwungen wird.
> Ich glaube Dir gerne, dass Dir diese Spielweise zusagt. Ich persönlich hebe mir meine Leistungsoptimierung lieber für meinen Beruf auf und möchte beim Spielen entspannen...snip...Zudem scheint es einen zwischenmenschlichen Umgang zu fördern, der in anderen Spielen so nicht feststellbar und an für sich betrüblich ist.



Hmm mal überlegen... ich glaube ich peils grad wirklich nicht. Es ist also schlecht wenn ich in einem Spiel erwarte, dass die Leute das Spiel gut spielen (ihre Klasse behersschen und die Spielmechaniken verstehen) ?? Naja, es gab schon immer Leute denen es gereicht hat auf dem Bolzplatz ein paar Bälle zu kicken und dann gab es Leute die sich mit dem Spiel beschäftigt haben und mehr wollten. 

...aber eine Einschränkung muss ich doch mal machen. Damage ist nicht alles. Als ich angefangen habe in Northrend die HC Inis aufzumischen hat sich sowas wie ne Stammgrp gebildet. Einen hatten wir da dabei, der im Egometer selten halb so viel Schaden gemacht hat wie ich und das als Eule. Aber genannte Eule, hatte ihre Klasse anderweitig gut im Griff. Habe noch nie irgendwen so schnell wurzeln/sleepen/wirbeln sehn wie ihn. Und wenn es hart auf hart kam, hat er sofort gemerkt es wird eng und war aus der eule draussen und hat mitgeheilt bevor ich auch nur dran denken konnte ihn darum zu bitten. Haben ihn nur noch UtilityEule genannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## siberian (26. Dezember 2008)

Lil-Bounce11 schrieb:


> hörst dich an wie ein roxx pro gamer....so eine ignoranz in person sehe ich leider viel zu oft in wow, was das ganze spiel kaputt macht.


100% sign


----------



## Gothic_1234 (26. Dezember 2008)

10000% /sign 

solche leute hasse ich auch wie die pest ..... 

ich war mit der Gilde in Feste Drak'Tharon HC wir sind auch nur gewipt haben dann noch glaube 8 Wips oder 10 wips auf geben und dann sind wir nach 	Gundrak HC sind auch nur gewipt 5x an der trash Gruppe und dann 11x beim ersten Boss ...... war eigendlich sehr peinlich war ......... aber wir hatten sau viel spass im TS und Ingame gehabt^^


----------



## black_assassin (26. Dezember 2008)

Wer nach Damagemeter entscheidet ist selber schuld. Das DM ist viel zu stark abhängig von Gegnerart, Ausrüstung und vorhandenen Buffs.
Allerdings sollte man von einem Spieler erwarten können, das er zumindest die Attacken, die er hat, kennt und ihre Anwendungsgebiete zumindest
ansatzweise erahnen kann.
Denn effektiv ist es doch so, alles was jemand falsch macht fällt entweder dem Tank oder dem Heiler zu.
Sehr häufig darf man zusehen wie Schattenpriester, Damageschamanen oder Magier zu sehen wie Magien auf dem Gegener gemütlich auslaufen....
Sowas finde ich peinlich. Oder DD's die es nicht für nötig halten zu kicken/schocken/silencen.
Auch ist es ein Witz als Damagedealer im Feuerregen, Schattenrissen oder dergleichen stehen zu bleiben.
Diese Sachen trifft man zuhauf beim lvln. Es gibt also keinen Grund sie auf 80 nicht zu kennen.
Ich gehe sehr oft mit Randoms in Instanzen. Nur mit der Gilde ist einfach nicht drin, da niemals 20% Tanks da sind.
Aber wenn jemand nach wiederholter Bitte nicht dispellen, aus AoE-Attacken geht oder ständig aggro zieht, dann seh ich nicht ein, warum ich dieser
Person zu loot oder gar Achievments verhelfen soll.
Warum jemanden belohnen der mir als Heiler nur Stress und Falten bringt.
Einfach so direkt nach dem ersten Fehler kicken ist unfair, aber nach wiederholtem Hinweis jemanden zu kicken ist nur richtig.
Ist wie die rote Karte beim Fußball..... wer foult, geht. Ganz einfach


----------



## Redday (26. Dezember 2008)

spiel besser und leg dir nen bart zu.


----------



## echterman (26. Dezember 2008)

also ich kann den TE verstehen. hatte heute auch so einen fall im blutkessel nonhero... priest meint er würde raidcoins setzten und er würde pullen(er hatte lead) er pullt zu falschen zeit die falschen MOBs und als der Tank dann sagte, er würde doch gerne raidcoins setzten und pullen damit er sicherstellen kann das er die mobs auch getankt bekommt hat ihn der priest kackendreist aus der gruppe gekickt... und da hat sich dann ganz fix alles aufgelöst...


----------



## the Whitewolf (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Hallo

Ich gehe zu 90% nur random und erlebt hab ich sowas mit grp kick schon öfters, mehr oder weniger gerechtfertigt ... vorallem bei den spielern die 





> ihre klasse irgendwie falsch verstehen wie nahkampf jäger, die mal gehört haben, dass dual wield viel schaden macht oder krieger, die anstatt zu tanken lieber mit pfeil und bogen auf die mobs schießen.


 Diese Leute sind aber nicht zwangsläufig "kinder" . Ich war mal mit einem 23 Jährigen im Ts (hörte sich eingentlich ganz vernünftig an) der dann erstmal mit seinem Dk meinte in Gundrak hero dem tank mit seinem pet die aggro von den mobs zu klauen und selbst zu tanken.. nach jedem wipe dann die Schuld aufen tank schieben das war einfach idiotisch nach dem 6ten wiped ging er und alle aufen geist da er auch noch lootet was im unter die finger kam. da blieb uns nichts anderes übrig nach 3 oder 4 maliegem Versuch ihn zu erklären das das nicht so geht mussten wir ihn kicken. Das war jedoch ein sonder fall so schlim sind random gruppen nicht


----------



## Balord (27. Dezember 2008)

War heute mit meinem Vergelter Pala im Nexus heroisch um ein bisschen bessere Ausrüstung zu sammeln. Die Gruppe bestand aus mir, nem Magier, Bäumchen-Dudu, Tank-Krieger und nem Hexer. Der Heiler war leider noch net lange 80 und hatte dementsprechend 13k mana.

Magier:"was ladet ihr so nen noob ein, der soll erstmal ausrüstung farmen gehn bevor er in ne hero geht. Ich verschwende doch meine ID 
            net für nen Lowbob!!!"
Tank:"Wir probiernens einfach aus, falls es net klappt suchen wir halt nen neuen, das is nur Nexus, is einfach."

Obwohl der Mage die Zeichen gestzt hatte weil wir dafür angeblich alle zu schlecht wären kämpften uns wipefrei durch, der Heiler hatte absolut keine Probleme, der Mage gab ruh. Kurz vorm letzten Boss postet der Mage sein Damage Meter. Er hatte 1,8k dps, ich 1,6k jedoch war ich im gesamtschaden höher als er.

Magier:"Du hast ne viel zu geringe dps du noob. so schaffen wir den endboss niemals!!!"

Das nächste was kam war: "Sie wurden aus der Gruppe entfernt"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Solche Spasties lieb ich ja.


Das Ende war: Der Tank hat Lead vom Mage gefordert und auch bekommen, mich wieder eingeladen und den Mage gekickt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apyrael (27. Dezember 2008)

Moin,
Mal davon ab, dass dieser "Trend" kaum neu ist, sondern schon immer da war - was solls?
Um im Geiste von Death Proof zu sprechen, wer sowas macht kommt halt nichts ins Buch der coolen Leute. Im Ernst, wer willkürlich Leute kickt und nur nach einem (Hoch-) Leistungsprinzip spielt, macht grundsätzlich was verkehrt - umgekehrt, wer sich als lernresistent und unbelehrbar erweist, der ist auch nicht besser.
Trotz allem sollte man aber prinzipiell immer freundlich bleiben, schließlich hat jeder Mal angefangen und nicht jeder war sofort perfekt. Vielleicht ist der "Noob" dem man gerade hilft der Uber-awesomeroxxorPro von Morgen. 
Mich selbst nervt das auch, wenn man in eine Hero geht und dann sieht, dass die Leute sich nicht von ihrem S2 trennen konnten, aber wir sind am Anfang auch von einem Boss zum Anderen vorangewiped und wenns gar nicht geht, dann kann man den Leute immerhin freundlich erklären, dass sie sich erstmal besser equippen müssen für diese oder jene Ini. In den meisten Fällen akzeptieren die Leute das dann auch. Selbes Spiel mit Skillungen, wenn man selber Ahnung  hat, kann man ja auch Tips geben, genauso kann man Mal nen Tip annehmen. Jemand der sich auskennt wird nicht anfangen zu flamen, sondern kann argumentieren.
In dem Sinne, RandomGrps sind nicht schlecht, wenn sich jeder human verhält und dran Denken:
Die Gestalten, die am Rechner das asozialste Verhalten hinlegen sind dieselben, die sich nicht trauen beim Bäcker was zu sagen, wenn sie zuwenig Wechselgeld bekommen haben.
So long,

PS.
Weil man es doch recht häufig sieht, Groß- und Kleinschreibung sind kein Addon, sondern wurden bei der deutschen Sprache mitgeliefert...


----------



## Rezack (27. Dezember 2008)

also ich spiele Holypriester und kenne gottseidank genug GUTE tanks (vom equip und vom spielen können) und naja wenn ich ne hero will geh ich halt mit einem dieser tanks dort rein! wenn wir dann dd´s brauchen finden wir die meist schnell! Letztens in Azjol hatten wir allerdings leider 3 DD´s die nichtmal auf die 900 DPS gekommen sind! Da haben wirs dann nach den 4 Wipes vor dem ersten boss sein lassen! Aber Meistens Klappt´s mit RND gruppen, bzw in meinem fall eher RND dd´s recht gut! 

mfg rezack


----------



## Panador (27. Dezember 2008)

Merke nen Trend in der Richtung, der "mimimi mag nich mehr"-Trend.... hab das verdammte Oculus noch immer nich clear, hatte bisher immer das Pech, dass die Gruppen die ich dafür hatte teils von Anfang der Ini an ge-mimimi-t haben "bäh, ich hab eh keine lust, die ini is so kacke, die ini is so schwer" und so weiter. Nach 1 Wipe wird gleich mal gejammert ob man noch weitermacht, nach 2, spätestens 3, auch wenn ich teils das Gefühl habe, dass mans mit noch nem Try und endlich mal bißchen Konzentration schaffen würd wird aufgegeben "schaffen wir eh nich, mag nich mehr wäääh wääh wäh...." Oh Mann...
Ich hab auch keine Lust ne Stunde an nem 5er-Ini-Boss rumzuwhipen, aber man kann doch mal 3, 4 Tries machen, wenn man von Try zu Try ne Verbesserung bemerkt. Ich könnt schon so kotzen, solche Jammerlappen-Gruppen kosten einen dann die ID und vermasseln einem die ganze Lust an der Ini und am Spiel.
Wenn der erste und der zweite Try katastrophal sind und keine Besserung in Sicht ist, seh ichs ja ein, aber so nicht....


----------



## -Zirâ- (27. Dezember 2008)

Der einzige der bisher in meienn Gruppe ngekickt wurde war ein Magier ,der weder schaden gemacht  hat, nich den Reitskill für Timeevent-drop aus HDZ 4 hatte aber bedarf geworfen hatte.....und leider auch bekommen >(


----------



## Cavador (27. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> klar ist es dann schwerer für neulinge, anschluss zu finden, *aber hey, spiele ich, damit neulinge es auf meine kosten leichter haben? nein*. da spiel ich lieber nur mit leute zusammen, von denen ich weiss, dass sie können, was sie können müssen, und ihre aufgabe gut erfüllen werden.



Ich erinnere mich noch an den Tag als WoW rauskahm, da warst DU der Neuling der von nichts Ahnung hatte. also hack mal bitte nicht so auf den Neulingen rum, wir waren alle mal neu und wussten nicht gleich alles. Oder bist Du einer der Leute die erst mit einem Spiel anfangen wenn es genügend Guides dazu gibt, um das Spiel als ROXXOR Progamer der alles weis, zu beginnen ?


----------



## Abigayle (27. Dezember 2008)

Der Trend ist nicht neu, der ist leider Dauerzustand.

Genau deshalb spielen wir Inis nur Gildenintern. Ich hab durchgehend nur schlechte Erfahrung mit Randomgruppen. 
Wenn Gildenintern mal nen Wipe passiert, wird gelacht und gesagt: "SHit happens" und weiter gehts. Bei Random: "Boah, was bist du denn fürn Noob? Verpiss dich bloß, sowas brauchen wir nicht,..." Naja sowas halt. Ich weiss, hab mich mal wider krass ausgedrückt.

Ich spiele weils mir Spass machen und weil ich einfach Spass haben möchte und nicht weil ich Robe XYZ unbedingt haben muss. Wenn die gedroppt wird und ich sie bekomme dann freu ich mich und wenn nicht, egal. Dann bin ich wieder eine Inierfahrung reicher.

Wie wärs mal einfach nur mit: Lasst uns einfach mal aus Spass an der Freude spielen! Wir sind ein Team, wir haben Spass am Mittwoch (zum Bleistift) und einfach ne gute Zeit. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist unsere Gildenphilosophie und wir fahren eht gut damit!


----------



## Ol@f (27. Dezember 2008)

Also, dies hab ich früher zu BC-Zeiten auch öfters erlebt (wie es jetzt ist, weiß ich nicht). Da wurde auch teilweise grundlos gekickt/geleaved oder disc vorgetäuscht und so en Kram.
Bsp. Wir wollten Tdm hero, welche ja egtl recht einfach ist. 2 davon waren halt frisch 70 (dds) und joa der rest auch schon wieder zu gut equipped, suchten halt nur noch nen Krieger. Er kommt rein alles läuft vorerst gut und dann hat halt einer der "neuen 70er" einen Fehler gemacht. Zack hat der Tank ein discconect. wir warten....und warten...bloß der will nicht on kommen.10min später kicken wir ihn und direkt danach logt der ein und geht gintern darein. Ich frag ihn was das sollte und der "Ja, die einen sind so low-equipped und so lame. Und ich wollte egtl sowieso gintern..."
Naja es geht auch anders.
Ein Schattenlabyrinth hero run. War zur hälfte gintern. Wir logten halt alle auf unsere Twinks und das Gesamtequipment hat auch einfach überhaupt nicht gereicht.^^ Naja egal wir haben uns einfach nur tot gewiped und hatten es nach einigen Stunden dann auch endlich geschafft den Endboss zu erreichen. Waren vorm Endboss und sind dann glaub wieder 5mal gewiped bis wir es endlich schafften. Wie gesagt, Equip zwar viel zu schlecht naja aber das hat so einen riesen Spaß gemacht. 1er war so blau, dass er  nicht mehr  schreiben konnte (zum Glück hatten wir TS ;D), ich war einfach nur total müde, musste am nächsten tag früh arbeiten und hatte mich doch überreden lassen mitzugehen und en kumpel der zwar nach ner Zeit total genervt war(war aber äußerst amüsant ihm beim jammern zuzuhören^^) und egtl überhaupt kein Bock mehr hatte,wurde von uns doch immer wieder überredet weiter zu machen ( komm ich geb dir morgen einen aus; du brauchst doch gold, bekommst von mir 20g pro wipe^^ oder "heul nicht rum"^^)...


----------



## Urengroll (27. Dezember 2008)

SixNight schrieb:


> vllt. hast du einfach scheiße getankt ...
> 
> das einzige was ich mache wenn ich merke das die leute in meiner grp zu unfähig sind ohne wort leaven und bei wishp nur schreiben "learn 2 play"



WoW, du bist mein Held!
Hast noch nichtmal den **** in der Hose, um zu sagen, wo man eventuell etwas besser machen kann?
DU bist schließlich ein Teil der Gruppe ergo müsstes du ja auch erstmal lernen richtig zu spielen.
Back dir ein Eis, wenn du so ein toller Gruppenspieler bist!


Ich bin Heiler und Tank und gehe super gerne Random in Inis, um vielleicht seine FL zu füllen. Auch bei mir steht der Spielspaß im Vordergrund und wenn die Wipes lustig sind, dann Wipe ich auch mehrmals, scheiß auf die Reppkosten, den ich hatte meinen Spaß.
Außerdem versuche ich auch in kritischen Situationen, das beste daraus zu machen.(ungewollten Pull meistern usw,)


----------



## ReWahn (27. Dezember 2008)

Cavador schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich noch an den Tag als WoW rauskahm, da warst DU der Neuling der von nichts Ahnung hatte. also hack mal bitte nicht so auf den Neulingen rum, wir waren alle mal neu und wussten nicht gleich alles. Oder bist Du einer der Leute die erst mit einem Spiel anfangen wenn es genügend Guides dazu gibt, um das Spiel als ROXXOR Progamer der alles weis, zu beginnen ?



mhhmmm... woran liegt es denn, dass manche leute auch als sie neu waren keine dermassen idiotischen aktionen durchgezogen haben wie heutzutage sogenannte neulinge? wie kommt es, dass keiner, den ich persönlich kenne als er neu war solchen müll abgezogen hat?
mit ein bisschen gesundem menschenverstand kommt man auf alle relevanten dinge von alleine, und wenn man sich 5 min mit einem, der länger dabei ist, über das spiel unterhält, findet man sich zurecht. schon allein die lektüre des spielhandbuches wirkt wunder...
und ja, ich habe von anfang an versucht, mir so viel wissen wie möglich über die lore, die spielmechanik, das balancing und das klassendesign allgemein anzueignen. ich war nie einer instanzengruppe ein solcher klotz am bein, wie ich es heute von anderen erlebe. keiner, den ich aus dem rl kenne, hat je dermassen schlecht gespielt und sich dermassen arrogant verhalten. keienr hat nach einem selbst verschuldeten tod den heiler oder tank geflamed, keienr hat ninjamässig equip abgestaubt was er nicht brauchte, keiner hat dämliche fehler wiederholt begangen (im aoe von boss xy stehen bleiben).
mir kann keiner erzählen, wow sei sonderlich schwer oder komplex zu spielen. solche grottigen leistungen rühren entweder von der unfähigkeit der spieler oder von dem unwillen, sich anzustrengen. beides ist es meiner meinung nach nicht wert, unterstützt zu werden.

als wow rauskam gab es nur neulinge die keinen plan hatten? ja. aber auch keine quelle, von der sie den plan hätten haben können, ausser der eigenen erfahrung. und da alle gleich wenig plan hatten konnte man die inzen prima zusammen auskundschaften und versuchen, wie was geht oder nicht. und schon da haben sich die spezialisten herauskristallisiert, die ihre klasse nicht verstanden hatten oder sich nicht ausreichend damit auskannten ("eisfalle? was ist das? so nen skill hab ich nicht!")


----------



## Dryadris (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es jemand zu viel ist auch mal 3 oder 4 Trys zu benötigen damit ein Boss liegt, der soll am besten zur Top Gilde seines Vertrauens gehen und denen das Gold auf den Tisch liegen. Dann kann er sich wunderbar brainafk mitschleppen lassen und später angeben wie toll er doch sei und wie low alle anderen doch sind. Wipen kostet Gold, Erfahrung aber ist unbezahlbar und die bekommt man nicht, wenn man sich einfach nur mitschleifen läßt. 


Wir hatten heute so viel Fun gehabt als wir das erste Mal die Nase nach Occulus reingestreckt hatten. Keiner war jemals in der Instanz gewesen und somit haben wir uns da einfach mal nach und nach vorangetastet. Bis zum Endboss lief alles ohne Wipe und ohne einen einzigen Toten perfekt. Beim Endboss haben wir halt 4 Trys gebraucht bis er lag, aber die Freude als er dann lag, die hat jegliche Repkosten sofort wieder wett gemacht. 
Nach jedem Fehlversuch haben wir kurz besprochen was man vielleicht ändern könnte um es zu packen und die *Kommunikation untereinander* hat letztendlich den Sieg bewirkt. 


Wir hatten schon öfters Leute in der Gruppe die meinten sie wären die Oberchecker und am Ende waren es diejenigen, denen man Wipes zu verdanken hatte. Genauso hatten wir Leute dabei, wo wir dachten das könnte eng werden und sie haben uns positiv überrascht. 
Ich zumindest hab bisher die Erfahrung gemacht dass Spieler mit nicht so perfektem Equip viel aufmerksamer und konzentrierter am Werk sind, als Spieler die schon das perfekte Equip haben. Lieber Spieler die während der ganzen Instanz ihre Leistung bringen, als Spieler die zu 90% der Instanz brainafk rumstehen und nur bei den Bossen ihren Schaden fahren und später mit ihren ach so tollen DPS angeben, aber im Gesamtschaden ganz hinten liegen. 


Ich hab in meinem ganzen WOW-Leben noch nie einfach so eine Gruppe verlassen weil was nicht rund lief und das wird auch bei mir niemals vorkommen. Werde auch niemals jemand als Noob oder wie auch immer beschimpfen weil er was nicht weiß, weil ich bin auch nicht allwissend auf die Welt gekommen und man kann nunmal nicht alles wissen. 
Wenn ich merke dass jemand seine Probleme hat, dann gebe ich ihm Tips und dann nicht ala "Boah was machst du für ne Kacke das musst du so und so machen" sondern dann gehts eher in die Richtung "Du pass mal auf ich hab gesehen du machst das immer so. Hast du schonmal die Technik probiert?". So kann man Tips geben ohne dem anderen sofort das Gefühl zu vermitteln er wäre schlecht. 

Wenn die Gruppe gut gelaunt ist und jede Menge Spaß angesagt ist, dann macht mir das auch nichts aus mich von Boss zu Boss zu wipen, weil in dem Moment der Spaß einfach der wichtigere Teil am Ganzen is ^^




ReWahn schrieb:


> mhhmmm... woran liegt es denn, dass manche leute auch als sie neu waren keine dermassen idiotischen aktionen durchgezogen haben wie heutzutage sogenannte neulinge? wie kommt es, dass keiner, den ich persönlich kenne als er neu war solchen müll abgezogen hat?
> [.....]
> ich war nie einer instanzengruppe ein solcher klotz am bein, wie ich es heute von anderen erlebe. keiner, den ich aus dem rl kenne, hat je dermassen schlecht gespielt und sich dermassen arrogant verhalten. keienr hat nach einem selbst verschuldeten tod den heiler oder tank geflamed, keienr hat ninjamässig equip abgestaubt was er nicht brauchte, keiner hat dämliche fehler wiederholt begangen (im aoe von boss xy stehen bleiben).
> mir kann keiner erzählen, wow sei sonderlich schwer oder komplex zu spielen. solche grottigen leistungen rühren entweder von der unfähigkeit der spieler oder von dem unwillen, sich anzustrengen. beides ist es meiner meinung nach nicht wert, unterstützt zu werden.
> [...]



Meinst du nicht, dass du da zu sehr alle in einen Topf wirfst? Es gibt in jeder Gruppe schwarze Schafe, aber die sind eine Minderheit. Nur mit dem Unterschied, dass man sich an solche Spieler eher erinnert, als an Spieler die ihre Sache gut gemacht haben. 
Es gibt so viele Neuzugänge, die wirklich ihre Klasse spielen können, die sich mit ihrer Klasse beschäftigen, nur bekommen die kaum eine Chance weil man Neulingen sofort das "Noob"-Schild auf die Stirn klatscht, so rein aus dem Prinzip heraus. Der is Neu, also kann er nix und hat von nix eine Ahnung... So mal auf die Spitze getrieben ^^

Mir sind in meiner Spielzeit wesentlich mehr Leute negativ aufgefallen, die sich als die Oberprogamer gefühlt haben die niemals Fehler machen und somit immer jemand anderes die Schuld trägt, wobei ich bei den Neulingen öfters mal ein "Sorry war mein Fehler" höre. 

Bei einem Run wurde ein WOW-Neuling in eine Mobgruppe gefeared und die kam natürlich. Sofort kam eine Entschuldigung für den Pull, obwohl er gar nichts dafür konnte. 

Bei einem anderen Run spielte sich der WOW-Erfahrene Tank dermaßen auf, meinte dem Healer erzählen zu müssen wie er zu heilen hat, erzählte den DDs wie sie Schaden zu machen haben. Ende vom Lied war, dass die Gruppe beim TimeRun in HDZ4 an einer Trash Gruppe wipte, weil der Tank als letzter loslief und die Aggro nicht halten konnte. Am Ende schob er den nicht geschafften Time Run den DDlern in die Schuhe, weil es hätte ja der DMG gefehlt. 

Soviel dazu, dass Neulinge alles falsch machen und die Schuld immer nur auf andere schieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20180212 (27. Dezember 2008)

ohja das kenn ich komm auf unseren server in eine hc und du hast in 5min schlechte laune xD


----------



## Falathrim (27. Dezember 2008)

Kenn ich auch....und als DK hab ich persönlich nicht viele Mögglichkeiten, gildenintern in Instanzen zu gehen. Es gibt da die Stammgruppe(n) und die machen, der Rest wird fast ignoriert...einer der Gründe warum ich z.Z. auch eine neue Gilde und vllt. sogar einen neuen Server suche. Allerdings meinen auch 2 von den Leuten in meiner Gilde dass ich ein Noob sei (die beiden die ich ausm RL kenne, einer der Imbar0xx0rPVPMAGE lolol, der andere Furykrieger der 3 1/2 Wochen länger 80 ist als ich, fast Full Epic und mit Ach und Krach 2k DPS fährt...ich ohne ein einziges Epic fahr problemlos Singletarget 1,5k und bei AoE-Mobgrps 1,9k-2k), weshalb man mich nicht soo gern dabei hat...deswegen geh ich in Augenblick fast nur Randoms, auch wenn ich die meisten tatsächlich immer noch nicht kenne, unter anderem um mich zu equippen und Eigenwerbung zu betreiben...und über meine DPS hat sich erst einmal jemand beschwert, und da war ich so unkonzentriert, dass ich auf 1,2k runter bin (war in VF Hero).

Was mich allerdings auch stört ist, wenn ich Full Blue meine 1,5k DPS fahre, während fast Full Epic unkonzentrierte DDs maximal 1,2k fahren und die Gruppe dadurch aufhalten...ich werd dann nicht zickig und hab dann auch meinen Spaß, aber innerlich störts mich schon, wenn ich 2 Std. für ne 45 Minuten-Hero brauche...


----------



## Mesmeras (27. Dezember 2008)

Hmm....
Ich verlasse auch (als Heiler) öfters mal eine Gruppe..
Allerdings mit vorheriger Warnung und netter Verabschiedung (nett = Definitionssache)
Und ich habe IMMER einen GUTEN Grund dafür.

Wenn die Eule im grünen 71er equip Eclipse geskillt hat, aber nicht benutzt, die DDs die Gruppen in VH nicht downkriegen bevor der Boss kommt und dann nicht mal die Taktik (Caiptn Blaue Wolke) kennen, dazu den Heiler (mich) flamen, weil ich fast oom bin weil ich einen Druidenflash nach dem andern auf die DDs hauen muss, obwohl alle Hots drauf sind. Dann werden natürlich auch die kleinen Nonelites völlig ignoriert und das Tor ist inzwischen bei 34%... VOR dem ersten Boss. Ich habe inzwischen 4 Manatränke verbraten (kein großer Malus als Alchi) und NS sowie den kanalisierten Gruppenheal auf DauerCD... Der Schurke hat mit seinen Meleestrikes und seinem IMBA-LILA-ROXXOR-LVL70-PVP-EQUIP etwa 8% miss und steht auch immer VOR den Gegnern. Der BM-Hunter hat sein Pet auf passiv und lässt es brav neben sich stehen... die ganze Zeit. Nicht zu vergessen, dass 70% seines Schadens purer Autoshot sind, aber wenigstens hat er noch fast volles Mana! TOP! Immerhin kommen alle zusammen auf eine Raiddps von knapp 3000 Spitze.... was ich als Eule teilweiße alleine schaffe.

Und bevor einer fragt: Ich habe Recount aus guten Gründen installiert und aktiv... irgendwie muss man sich ja wehren

Der einzige vorteil: Ich musste den Tank nicht heilen!


Da hörts für mich einfach auf....


MfG
Mesmeras


----------



## Viorel (27. Dezember 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Ein paar ist gut, ich behaupte es ist gefühlt ein erheblicher Anteil. In anderen Spielen besteht das Problem in dem Maße übrigens nicht.
> 
> Jeder wie er mag, aber ich will meine Freizeit so nicht verschwenden.



LOL da ist jemand aber schwach in der Logik oder im Sozialen. Ausserdem, allein dass du Wow spielst zeigt ja dass du deine Freizeit "verschwendest".


----------



## Rasgaar (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich halte es auch nicht für einen neuen Trend.
Gibt immer wieder Gruppe da harmonierts einfach nicht. Manche beissen dann halt durch, andere lassens bleiben.

Hatte auch kürzlich eine Hero Gruppe für zuerst HDS, lief trotz meinen nur knappen 20k HP einwandfrei. 1 Wipe, für alle kein Problem.
Danach noch HDB angehängt und den Endboss Loken nicht gepackt weils zwei nicht geschafft haben rechtzeitig aus der Nova zu rennen.
Paar mal dran gewiped, und danach einstimmig beschlossen es zu lassen. Freundlich verabschiedet und Gruppe aufgelöst. Easy...


----------



## sonofwar (27. Dezember 2008)

Also das kenn ich auch das die Leute wenn es nicht läuft direkt abhauen, weil es kostet geld und man kann woanders in der zeit evtl. 2 inis abfarmen. Also beste Beispiel wir sind in einer 5 ini beim letzten Boss 8x gewiped dann hat sich der schurke verpisst weil wir sind ja n00bs ^^.
Haben dann direkt neuen DD geholt und 2 trys später war er dann auch down. Rein rechnerisch würd ich sagen der Schurke war der noob ^^
Es waren alles Leute zwischen 25 und 30. Kiddys nehmen wir nicht mit, gibt nur stress.


----------



## Xall13 (27. Dezember 2008)

Yelin schrieb:


> Naja...is mir bis jetzt noch nie passiert. Gehe größtenteils wegen solcher sachen nur Gildenintern in inis. In raids sowieso.



100% sign


----------



## ReWahn (27. Dezember 2008)

Viorel schrieb:


> LOL da ist jemand aber schwach in der Logik oder im Sozialen. Ausserdem, allein dass du Wow spielst zeigt ja dass du deine Freizeit "verschwendest".



in der freizeit effektiv heros gehen = spass.
in der freizeit stundenlang auf grund eines unfähigen mitspielers wipen =/= fun --> verschwendete zeit.

hat man beim verbringen seiner freizeit wie auch immer spass, ist sie nicht verschwendet...



@Dryadris: Ich beurteile mitspieler nie danach, wie lang sie schon abei sind, sondern danach, wie gut sie sind. mir geht lediglich auf en sack, dass die meisten, die schlecht sind dann mit der masche "kann ja net jede schon so lang ddabei sein wie du du suchti" kommen... wie gesagt, wenn jemand fehler macht verbessert man ihn. macht er die selben fehler dann noch immer trennt man sich von ihm.
(zB einer, der bei loken auch beim 5. try noch in der blitznova verreckt...)


----------



## Tevik (27. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> hat man beim verbringen seiner freizeit wie auch immer spass, ist sie nicht verschwendet...




Eine sehr gewagte Definition von Zeitverschwendung, eine bessere werde ich mir nicht anmassen, aber diese finde ich sehr oberflächlich...

Zum Topic: Ich gehe fast ausschliesslich Randominis, Raiden tu ich selten, falls doch aber zu 90% auch Random. Geklappt hat es meistens.
Was ich ganz klar sagen möchte, dass man Randomgruppen nicht einfach schlecht machen sollte. Es gibt einige gute Spieler - leider auch eine Menge der anderen Sorte - aber Schubladisierungen und Verallgemeinerungen aufgrund von Equip und Alter sollten mit Bedacht ausgesprochen werden. Nicht einfach alles und jeden über den selben Kamm scheren.


----------



## ReWahn (27. Dezember 2008)

Tevik schrieb:


> Eine sehr gewagte Definition von Zeitverschwendung, eine bessere werde ich mir nicht anmassen, aber diese finde ich sehr oberflächlich...
> 
> @Topic: Ich gehe fast ausschliesslich Randominis, Raiden tu ich selten, falls doch aber zu 90% auch Random. Geklappt hat es meistens, was ich aber klar sagen möchte, dass man Randomgruppen nicht einfach schlecht machen sollte, es gibt einige gute Spieler - leider auch eine Menge der anderen Sorte - aber Schubladisierungen und Verallgemeinerungen aufgrund von Equip und Alter sollten mit Bedacht ausgesprochen werden.



freizeit = zeit, in der es einem selbst überlassen ist, was man damit macht... ob man vor dem TV sitzt, ob man sport treibt oder eben WoW zockt ist jedem selbst überlassen... verschwendet ist sie nur dann, wenn man das auch selbst so empfindet...


----------



## youngceaser (27. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> freizeit = zeit, in der es einem selbst überlassen ist, was man damit macht... ob man vor dem TV sitzt, ob man sport treibt oder eben WoW zockt ist jedem selbst überlassen... verschwendet ist sie nur dann, wenn man das auch selbst so empfindet...


nein man kann seine freizeit sicher auch sinnvoler nutzen als mit WoW, aber ob das soviel spaß macht


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Noch nie erlebt das sie nach nem Wipe einfach so gehen. Nur beim aufbau der Gruppe ist schon manscher verzeifelt. Aber nach nem Wipe nö da wird bei den meisten sogar der ergeiz gesteigert.


----------



## Tevik (27. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ...verschwendet ist sie nur dann [die Zeit], wenn man das auch selbst so empfindet...



Nun, dem muss ich klar widersprechen, ich bezweifle stark, dass es im Ermessen des Einzelnen liegt, ob etwas Zeitverschwendung ist oder nicht, das wird (leider) von der Gesellschaft und vom Umfeld bestimmt. Man kann sich selber zwar vieles schön reden, aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht besser. Es gibt gewisse Regeln der Gesellschaft, die man nicht ändern kann, die Nutzung von Zeit würde ich dazuzählen, womit es wie gesagt daran nichts zu rütteln oder schön zu reden gibt.


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> freizeit = zeit, in der es einem selbst überlassen ist, was man damit macht... ob man vor dem TV sitzt, ob man sport treibt oder eben WoW zockt ist jedem selbst überlassen... verschwendet ist sie nur dann, wenn man das auch selbst so empfindet...


Sehe ich genauso ich lass mich da nicht von anderen beeinflussen was ich als zeitverschwendung sehe mach ich nicht.
Und wenn mir die Gruppe nach nem Wipe auf den Sack gehen würde würde ich sagen: Leute ich hab das gefühl das wird mit der Gruppe nix. CUCU viel Spaß noch. und dan würde ich gehen ist meine Zeit da muss ich nicht mit ner bescheuerten Gruppe die irgentwas nicht gebacken bekommt nicht meine zeit verschwenden. (Würde ich nur bei Randdogruppen empfelen)


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Tevik schrieb:


> Nun, dem muss ich klar widersprechen, ich bezweifle stark, dass es im Ermessen des Einzelnen liegt, ob etwas Zeitverschwendung ist oder nicht, das wird (leider) von der Gesellschaft und vom Umfeld bestimmt. Man kann sich selber zwar vieles schön reden, aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht besser. Es gibt gewisse Regeln der Gesellschaft, die man nicht ändern kann, die Nutzung von Zeit würde ich dazuzählen, womit es wie gesagt daran nichts zu rütteln oder schön zu reden gibt.


Kapier ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tevik (27. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Kapier ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Probiers am besten nochmals zu lesen, falls es immer noch nicht klappt: 
*Die Leute sagen wie man Zeit sinnvoll nutzt, nicht eine einzelne Person! (Du oder Ich)*


----------



## neo1986 (27. Dezember 2008)

Tevik schrieb:


> Probiers am besten nochmals zu lesen, falls es immer noch nicht klappt:
> *Die Leute sagen wie man Zeit sinnvoll nutzt, nicht eine einzelne Person! (Du oder Ich)*


Ah kann ich aber net zustimmen.


----------



## Gnap (27. Dezember 2008)

ein wipe kann passieren ein zweiter ist auch noch ok beim dritten bin ich kommentarlos weg... egal ob gilden intern oder rnd. ich kann mit meiner zeit einfach besseres anfangen als in soner popels hero ini wo man auch gut und gern mal 2-3 gruppen problemlos pullen kann rum zu wipen!


----------



## Tevik (27. Dezember 2008)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Ah kann ich aber net zustimmen.



musst du auch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (28. Dezember 2008)

youngceaser schrieb:


> nein man kann seine freizeit sicher auch sinnvoler nutzen als mit WoW, aber ob das soviel spaß macht



definiere sinnvollen nutzen von _frei_zeit.



Tevik schrieb:


> Nun, dem muss ich klar widersprechen, ich bezweifle stark, dass es im Ermessen des Einzelnen liegt, ob etwas Zeitverschwendung ist oder nicht, das wird (leider) von der Gesellschaft und vom Umfeld bestimmt. Man kann sich selber zwar vieles schön reden, aber deswegen ist es noch lange nicht besser. Es gibt gewisse Regeln der Gesellschaft, die man nicht ändern kann, die Nutzung von Zeit würde ich dazuzählen, womit es wie gesagt daran nichts zu rütteln oder schön zu reden gibt.



ob man seine eigene lebensweise und zeiteinteilung den gängigen gesellschaftlichen normen anpasst, um sich der masse anzupassen ist eben jedem selbst übelassen. ich tue es nicht, denn mir ist es extrem egal, wenn die leute meinen, ich verschwende meine zeit... wayne? ich geniesse diese verschwendete zeit und sehe partout nicht ein, meine gewohnheiten zu ändern, weil das die leute wollen.


----------



## Dryadris (28. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> @Dryadris: Ich beurteile mitspieler nie danach, wie lang sie schon abei sind, sondern danach, wie gut sie sind. mir geht lediglich auf en sack, dass die meisten, die schlecht sind dann mit der masche "kann ja net jede schon so lang ddabei sein wie du du suchti" kommen... wie gesagt, wenn jemand fehler macht verbessert man ihn. macht er die selben fehler dann noch immer trennt man sich von ihm.
> (zB einer, der bei loken auch beim 5. try noch in der blitznova verreckt...)


Ok dann hab ich mich getäuscht und entschuldige mich dafür. Dein Beitrag kam halt so rüber, dass die jetzigen Neulinge alle so viel schlimmer seien als wir früher ^^
Wenn man Fehler macht, dann sollte man dazu stehen und versuchen sich zu verbessern und wenn es dann einer nach dem xten Mal erklären noch immer nicht kapiert, dann kann ich es nachvollziehen wenn man sich dann jemand anderen sucht. Aber oftmals wird schon gesucht noch bevor sich einer auch nur die Mühe gemacht hat dem Spieler zu sagen wo seine Fehler liegen und für mich kommt sowas halt in dem Moment sehr arrogant rüber. 

War heute auch zum ersten Mal Obsidiansanktum und Naxx und hab gleich zu Anfang gesagt dass ich noch nie im Obsidiansanktum war und in Naxx ebenfalls noch nicht und wenn ich was besser machen kann, dann soll man mir das ruhig sagen. Ich habe da kein Problem damit offen zu sein und ich glaube das trauen sich viele mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, weil sie Angst haben entweder dann erst gar nicht mitgenommen zu werden oder ausgelacht zu werden. Also schweigt man lieber und tut so, als kenne man sich in dem Raid/Instanz schon aus und schon wirds problematisch. Es gehen ja alle davon aus dass die Bosse bekannt sind und es wird nichts mehr erklärt. Logisch macht dann derjenige der zum ersten Male da war, die meisten Fehler. Es werden einfach auf beiden Seiten Fehler gemacht, durch die mangelnde Kommunikation. Es nur auf die Neulinge zu schieben ist einfacher, aber leider oft genug falsch. 




Gnap schrieb:


> ein wipe kann passieren ein zweiter ist auch noch ok beim dritten bin ich kommentarlos weg... egal ob gilden intern oder rnd. ich kann mit meiner zeit einfach besseres anfangen als in soner popels hero ini wo man auch gut und gern mal 2-3 gruppen problemlos pullen kann rum zu wipen!


Solche Leute sind mir die liebsten und ich bin jedesmal froh, wenn ich solchen Spielern nicht über den Weg laufe. Wenn man sich sogar gildenintern einfach verpinkelt weil nicht alles rund läuft, dann naja... Ich erspar mir mal jegliches Kommentar zu tun. 
Alleine dieses "2-3 Gruppen pullen ohne zu wipen" sagt mir, dass du wohl auch einer dieser Full-T-Whatever-Schlagmichtot-Spieler bist, die sich für Halbgötter halten und über Spieler sich den Poppes ablachen, die in Instanzen mit CC arbeiten. Nicht jeder Tank kann mal locker 2-3 Gruppen wegtanken und nicht jeder Heiler kann den Schaden mal kurz aus dem Handgelenk wegheilen. Sowas funktioniert nur, wenn das entsprechende Equip vorhanden ist. Nicht jeder wird 80 und hat sofort sein Full-Epic-T-Whatever im Briefkasten. 
Den frischgebackenen 80er Tank der mal locker 2-3 Mobgruppen wegtankt will ich sehen. Aber ist natürlich immer leichter von oben herab zu urteilen, wenn man schon oben sitzt und andere den Weg noch vor sich haben.


----------



## Farodien (28. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt doch immer diese Idioten, die meinen nicht mitgehen zu wollen, nur weil einer noch ein grünes Zeug an hat, obwohl es 3x besser als das blaue ist was er selbst an hat, die meisten kapieren doch garnicht die stats die auf den Items stehen sondern schauen nur nach der Farbe der Schrift, das ist wohl der meiste Grund warum ich irgendwo auf der Ignoreliste stehe, weil ich denen immer sage das sie nicht alle Tassen im Schrank haben und das ich lieber mit grauen aber netten Mitspieler losziehe als mit Lila arroganten deppen die eh einen Schwanzkomplex haben! Aber sage denen mal das sie mit ihrer PVP lila tänzchen Ausrüstung schon gleich zweimal nicht im PVE zu suchen haben....das wird Spassig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja und durch so Aktionen wie beim TE muss sich keiner wundern warum es so schwer ist einen Tank oder Heiler zu finden und leider passiert es häufiger als gedacht was da gelaufen ist.....deshalb ist WoW schon lange keine Spiel mehr was man spielt um Spass zu haben, eher benötigt man hinterher immer einen Psychologen der einen wieder auf den Boden holt!


----------



## Calystro (28. Dezember 2008)

ich sag mal so, grade in randomgruppen sollte man eine gewisse wiperesisstenz mitbringen da man ja nicht auf einander eigespielt ist.
gelegentlich kann das wipen sogar witzig sein, es kommt immer auf die situation an.


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Dezember 2008)

ReWahn schrieb:


> ob man seine eigene lebensweise und zeiteinteilung den gängigen gesellschaftlichen normen anpasst, um sich der masse anzupassen ist eben jedem selbst übelassen. ich tue es nicht, denn mir ist es extrem egal, wenn die leute meinen, ich verschwende meine zeit... wayne? ich geniesse diese verschwendete zeit und sehe partout nicht ein, meine gewohnheiten zu ändern, weil das die leute wollen.




der war gut ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schlamm (28. Dezember 2008)

Es gibt aber auch Randomgruppen die sich quasi durch die Instanz wipen und es am Ende doch iwie geschafft haben. Ist man dann wirklich durch, ist man der stolzeste Spieler den es gibt, probierts mal aus. Kämpfte man um jeden Schadenspunkt, um jeden Mob weil es einfach nicht besser geht wird auch eine normale Instanz zu einem echt spannenden Erlebniss. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## adidas2023 (28. Dezember 2008)

das is halt sone Sache, im prinzip geht man halt nur in Heros um ein paar Marken oda Ruf zu bekommen.
Nach ner Zeit kennt man nunmal alle in und auswendig und dann nervt es halt schon wenn man ständig wiped, weil man eben weiß das es eigentlich alles gut zu schaffen ist und man in der dauer die man für ne Ini braucht auch 2 schaffen könnte.
Vorallem kostet es halt maßig Zeit ständig wieder durch die Ini zu laufen, am besten rennen dann noch  Leute in iwelche stehengebliebenen Mob Gruppen bzw töten einen indem sie iwo rein rennen - und Zeit hat man als Berufstätiger eher weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und ja ich will auch weiterkommen im Spiel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geleavt hab ich aba auch erst 2 mal,  und eigentlich immer weil der Übertank/Überheiler die ganze Zeit rumgezickt hat weils halt nich perfekt läuft. Ich finds nich so schlimm solang die Stimmung gut ist und man sieht das die Leute bei der Sache sind und versuchen des ganze zu schaffen. Grün equipte Leute ham meiner Meinung nach aber nix in Heros zu suchen, die sollen halt erst mal questen bzw normale Inis gehen(die sind ja im Prinzip nur zu faul dazu und wollen sich ziehn lassen).

Achja von wegen Zeitverschwendung:
Also WoW is halt ein Hobby und ein Hobby (egal welches) ist nunmal Zeitverschwendung (das zeichnet ein Hobby ja iwie aus -  es macht halt Spaß). Als wirkliche Zeitverschwendung seh ich eilich immer dieses Forum das ich mir aus Gründen die ich selber nicht versteh allzugern beim Morgen Kaffee oder so durchles und meinen Senf dazu geb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Inquisition (28. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Sers,
> mittlerweile kommts mir vor, dass WoW kein Spiel mehr ist, sondern für viele eine Akkordarbeit, die möglichst Effizient (REFA Mann mit der Stoppuhr daneben) ausgeführt werden muss.
> Wenns einen Wipe gibt in der HEro löst sich die Gruppe für gewöhnlich sofort auf oder es werden Wipe Verursacher ohne Absprache rausgekickt. Vorhin z.B. hab ich beim tanken ne Pat in Turm Utgarde Hero übersehen und es gab einen Wipe. Bis zum Wipe lief es perfekt. Der Heiler schrie am Spieß nach Lead, ich geb sie ihm.....Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Ende.
> 
> ...






Jo, man wird schon gekickt wenn nur ein grünen ring hast oder nach ihrer meinung zu wenig dam machst.
ich wurde mal gekickt als warlock, weil ich weniger dam machte als der krieger und danach wurde ich natürlich gleich auf igno liste gesetzt. die haben aurüstung komplett lila und gehen davon aus das andere auch so equipt sind.

nur wenn man aus heros gekickt wird, wie soll man dann jemals an bessere sachen kommen?


----------



## Legendary (28. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mir die 8 Seiten gar nich durchgelesen weil es in jedem Buffed Thread eh immer nur drum geht "Kinder sind alle doof" und "Die Leute gehen nur wegen lilalaunebär EpiXX in die Instanzen" Wahlweise auch "früher war sowieso alles besser".

Und WIEDER einmal schreibe ich in einen Thread das ich noch NIE Probleme mit einer Random Gruppe hatte. :> Irgendwas macht ihr doch falsch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kurushimi (28. Dezember 2008)

man geht auch nach möglichkeit net mit random gruppen in heroic instanzen. heroics sind zwar auch netmehr was sie mal waren aber trotzdemsollte man sich die leute vorher angucken oder zumindest schon von anderen etwas über sie gehört haben.

mit leuten die man selber kennt oder die man zumindest über dritte kennt, macht man meistens weniger schlechte erfahrungen.

der typische random raid besteht halt zu 2/3 aus den leuten die keiner haben will oder mit denen keiner gehn würde wenn er sie besser kennenlernt.

und was das "kinder-thema" angeht: man wird zwar mit 18 "volljährig" aber viele werden nie erwachsen oder erlangen sozialkompetenz. wenn ich mir das benehmen mancher leute so anschau, hätten die eltern besser nen hund grossgezogen, den kann man einschläfern...


----------



## Tünnemann72 (28. Dezember 2008)

Kurushimi schrieb:


> die eltern besser nen hund grossgezogen, den kann man einschläfern...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich so etwas lese ... kommt mir das kalte Kotzen ...


----------



## Kurushimi (28. Dezember 2008)

Tünnemann72 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> wenn ich so etwas lese ... kommt mir das kalte Kotzen ...



political correctness is halt net mein ding. guck dir an welche kinder von ihren eltern teilweise heute auf die welt losgelassen werden. fürs autofahren musste führerschein machen, kinder in die welt setzen darf jeder ohne ne qualifikation vorweisen zu müssen


----------



## TeraLok (28. Dezember 2008)

Dem ganzen kann ich nur beistimmen. Aber schlimmer find ich es, dass man durch ini´s schon die Lust am zocken verliert, da man mit meistens drei wildgewordenen DK´s durch die Inis rennt. Jeder pullt ausser der Tank, die ganze Ini wird durch ein einziges Chaos gemeistert.
Hallo? Wo bleibt da noch der Spaß am Spiel? Warum spielen solche Leute überhaupt noch Wow, wenn sie keine Lust auf Teamplay haben?


----------



## The Future (28. Dezember 2008)

Kenne 3 solcher beispiele:   einmal als mich nen Magier aus meiner Gilde Kloster gezogen hatte weil ich es eh schon 10 mal kannte [ Kloster war echt wie mein 2. zuhause] der Magier war auf Frost geskillt und hatt es Teilweise nicht rechtzeitig geschafft die anderen und mich zu retten alles kann problem dachte ich mir hatten es dann doch geschafft und ich meinte danke das du uns geholfen hast und plötzlich schrie er nur was mir einfällt ich meine das nicht ernst und kickte mich aus der Gilde und ich landete auf seine Igno.

das 2. mal war ich in Kral habe mit meinem schami getankt [ wer meint schamis können nicht tanken habe bis lv 35 immer getankt ohne viel zu wipen und alle waren zufrieden] hatten noch nein heal schami mit der immer in alles rein rannte und meinte dann ich wäre zu blöd zum tanken hatte den denn gekickt und haben dann zu 4 die ini ohne einen heiler geschafft.

und das 3 mal war mit meinem freund burg utgarde und mein freund sollte als druide tanken alles kein problem aber dem beast master jäger und dem schatten priester ging es zu langsam der beastmaster ballerte in die gruppe rein und meinte mein pet kann tanken, und als mein freund dann mal die aggro hatte meinte der Jäger ach die nächsten monster schaffen wir auch noch und pullte die gleich mit wärend der tolle priester der als heiler mit kamm immer dd spielte und unser ele schami so heilen musste habe die dann auch gekickt nach dem 6 mal erklären und habens dann mit ner neuen gruppe gepackt.


----------



## Lwellewhyn (28. Dezember 2008)

Wie viele hier üben einen Mannschaftssport als Freizeitgestaltung aus?
Nehmen wir mal Fußball, was passiert mit einem Mitspieler der Top Pässe spielt und zwar ausschließlich den Gegenspielern? Was ist mit den Abwehrspielern die in der Nasebohren und sich tunneln lassen?
Für den Großteil ist Fußball ein Freizeitsport, man will etwas anderes machen, vielleicht auf andere Gedanken kommen, es gibt nun wirklich nur wenige die von Fußball leben können, die Masse übt es als Freizeitveranstaltung aus.
Die Leute die früher in der Schule als letzte in eine Mannschaft gewählt wurden sind nun einmal die Kacknaps in dem Spiel, aber wenn die sich angestrengt haben konnte die sich verbessern.
Wer sich entspannen will, der sollte das entweder mit den Menschen machen die genau die gleiche Einstellung teilen, oder aber alleine, nur sobald man unüberbrückbare Differenzen schafft, gibt es Stress.
Ich bin nicht bereit irgendwelche Deppen durch eine Ini zu schleifen, sowas macht man für Freunde wenn die fragen. Aber RND die erwarten bei eigener nicht ausreichender Leistung noch belohnt zu werden, die sollte neu anfangen zu denken. Keiner von uns kann wirklich sagen, ob das was der TE gesagt hat wirklich so stimmt, vielleicht war es auch so das zusätzlich was war. Ich kenne kaum wen, der einen Tank OHNE guten Grund kickt, es kann durchaus sein das der Tank z.b. zusätzlich andere Defizite hatte, idR vermeiden die TE darauf hinzuweisen.

Kommunikation ist das ein und alles, redet vorher, dann wisst ihr woran ihr seid. Wenn Euch die Ansprüche nicht passen, sucht Euch ne andere Gruppe. Eine Gruppe besteht nun einmal aus 5 Spielern, die mehr oder weniger gezwungen werden zusammen zu arbeiten.
Seid nett und ehrlich zu den Mitspielern, und dazu gehört auch das man jemanden der eben keine top Ausrüstung hat, auch mal zu einer guten Leistung gratuliert. Es gibt nun einmal zu viele Spieler die sich überschätzen aber es gibt auch Spieler die sich unterschätzen, weil einige Leute falsche Anforderungen stellen.


----------



## Gnap (28. Dezember 2008)

Dryadris schrieb:


> Solche Leute sind mir die liebsten und ich bin jedesmal froh, wenn ich solchen Spielern nicht über den Weg laufe. Wenn man sich sogar gildenintern einfach verpinkelt weil nicht alles rund läuft, dann naja... Ich erspar mir mal jegliches Kommentar zu tun.
> Alleine dieses "2-3 Gruppen pullen ohne zu wipen" sagt mir, dass du wohl auch einer dieser Full-T-Whatever-Schlagmichtot-Spieler bist, die sich für Halbgötter halten und über Spieler sich den Poppes ablachen, die in Instanzen mit CC arbeiten. Nicht jeder Tank kann mal locker 2-3 Gruppen wegtanken und nicht jeder Heiler kann den Schaden mal kurz aus dem Handgelenk wegheilen. Sowas funktioniert nur, wenn das entsprechende Equip vorhanden ist. Nicht jeder wird 80 und hat sofort sein Full-Epic-T-Whatever im Briefkasten.
> Den frischgebackenen 80er Tank der mal locker 2-3 Mobgruppen wegtankt will ich sehen. Aber ist natürlich immer leichter von oben herab zu urteilen, wenn man schon oben sitzt und andere den Weg noch vor sich haben.



so siehts aus mittlerweile bin ich full naxx25 epic aber 2-3 gruppen konnt man auch mit blauem instanz gear und 10ner t7 von marken her locker down  bekommen tanken und wegheilen. es liegt einfach verdammt viel an skill den sehr viele spieler einfach nicht haben weil sie entweder mit maus spielen , ein beschissendes interface haben (ich mein jetzt nicht irgend ein komplett selbst designtes sondern einfach die anordnung der skills im standart) oder zu doof sind die skills miteinander richtig zu kombinieren! wieso soll ich bitte als spieler der seinen char echt gut spielt und eh meist 10%-20% mehr schaden als der 2te macht auch noch mit den leuten da durch wipen? vll. sollten viele einfach mal lernen ihren char zu spielen hatten schließlich ja auch nur 80 levl zeit es zu lernen -.-.

und das ich irgend wie was im briefkasten hatte naja, nen 4 jahre wow mount joa aber an gear sicher nichts! man hat einfach nur wehsentlich effektiver und besser als andere gespielt! ich zock auch nicht 24/7 wow sondern nur von so - do von 19 - 24 uhr wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und bin dennoch mit dem content clear! also mal wehniger rumheulen das jmd das nicht auf grund seines gears nicht kann! klar das man nicht alles so wasy wegtankt als nen full 25ger t7 tank aber ohne wipe durch so ne ini zu rennen ist selbst mit blauen ini und quest gear möglich! wenn ich natürchlich mit 80 noch mein imba t4 trage oder nen grünes rnd drop welches ich seit 75 trage ist klar das es nicht geht!

wenn ich dann nen priest sehe der mit 80 t6 full anhat nicht ein ausdauer item trägt und nur 11k leben hat und in nerub rumflamed wieso der tank nicht richtig tankt und er nach einmal charge von dem mob umfällt weil er einfach nen onehit opfer ist... sry da wipe ich nicht 20x mit sondern sag es einmal wenns dann immer wieder auf den tank geschoben wird weil einfach ne super ignoranz von dem typ da ist bin ich halt als dd weg... rennen doch genug rum wie man hier sehen kann die sich über ne wipe grp freuen und das ganze auhc noch als spielspaß darstellen!


----------



## Darussios (28. Dezember 2008)

Wenn ich in ne Ini gehe, die ich noch nicht kenne, kuck ich nach nem Guide im Netz, wenn keiner zu finden ist, sag ich, dass ich die Ini noch net von innen gesehen habe und dass man mir die Bosse doch bitte erklären solle.
Meistens wirds dann auch so gemacht und es klappt wunderbar.

Wenn ich Lead habe, kick ich nur Leute, die es nach dem xten Wipe, trotz Erklärung, nicht begriffen haben, was zu tun ist.
Ansonsten bin ich eigentlich ganz chillig im Umgang mit meinen Gruppenkollegen, es sei denn, meine Nerven liegen grade wegen was anderem blank, dann kann ich auch ungeduldiger werden.

Aber einen Trend, wie der TE ihn anspricht, habe ich noch nicht erlebt.
Vielleicht liegts daran, dass Mug'lol (des musste sein) Ingesamt ein viel ruhigerer Server ist.

Mfg


----------



## ReWahn (28. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> so siehts aus mittlerweile bin ich full naxx25 epic aber 2-3 gruppen konnt man auch mit blauem instanz gear und 10ner t7 von marken her locker down  bekommen tanken und wegheilen. es liegt einfach verdammt viel an skill den sehr viele spieler einfach nicht haben weil sie entweder mit maus spielen , ein beschissendes interface haben (ich mein jetzt nicht irgend ein komplett selbst designtes sondern einfach die anordnung der skills im standart) oder zu doof sind die skills miteinander richtig zu kombinieren! wieso soll ich bitte als spieler der seinen char echt gut spielt und eh meist 10%-20% mehr schaden als der 2te macht auch noch mit den leuten da durch wipen? vll. sollten viele einfach mal lernen ihren char zu spielen hatten schließlich ja auch nur 80 levl zeit es zu lernen -.-.
> 
> und das ich irgend wie was im briefkasten hatte naja, nen 4 jahre wow mount joa aber an gear sicher nichts! man hat einfach nur wehsentlich effektiver und besser als andere gespielt! ich zock auch nicht 24/7 wow sondern nur von so - do von 19 - 24 uhr wenn nichts dazwischen kommt und bin dennoch mit dem content clear! also mal wehniger rumheulen das jmd das nicht auf grund seines gears nicht kann! klar das man nicht alles so wasy wegtankt als nen full 25ger t7 tank aber ohne wipe durch so ne ini zu rennen ist selbst mit blauen ini und quest gear möglich! wenn ich natürchlich mit 80 noch mein imba t4 trage oder nen grünes rnd drop welches ich seit 75 trage ist klar das es nicht geht!
> 
> wenn ich dann nen priest sehe der mit 80 t6 full anhat nicht ein ausdauer item trägt und nur 11k leben hat und in nerub rumflamed wieso der tank nicht richtig tankt und er nach einmal charge von dem mob umfällt weil er einfach nen onehit opfer ist... sry da wipe ich nicht 20x mit sondern sag es einmal wenns dann immer wieder auf den tank geschoben wird weil einfach ne super ignoranz von dem typ da ist bin ich halt als dd weg... rennen doch genug rum wie man hier sehen kann die sich über ne wipe grp freuen und das ganze auhc noch als spielspaß darstellen!



kann ich so unterschreiben... war vor kurzem mit nem tank-dk violette festung hero... der war halb epic halb blau... ausgehalten hat er genug aber aggroaufbau war unter aller sau... ich als hexer mit 1,9k +dmg und 22% crit (für alle nicht-hexer sei gesagt, dass das nicht unbedingt traumhafte stats sind) hab ihm regelmässig beim endboss die aggro geklaut... hab mich dann zurückgehalten damit der liegt... nen tag später mit nem kumpel von mir (feraltank) drin gewesen, alles  lief perfekt...

ich konnte die mobgruppen munter mit saat bomben ohne auch nur den hauch einer aggrowarnung zu bekommen, und beim boss so vie draufholzen wie ich wollte, ich kam aggrotechnisch nicht mal annähernd an ihn dran...


----------



## Dudemeista (28. Dezember 2008)

Mir ist das damals in ZA extrem aufgefallen das Spieler die ein gewünschtes Item nicht bekommen haben oder der Timerun nicht mehr zu schaffen war einfach Offline gingen ohne was zu sagen. Bei einem wusste ein Mitspieler zufällig das er ein paar Minuten später mit einem Twink online kam. Als ich ihn darauf angesprochen hatte gabs natürlich keine Antwort. Also wenn das kein Grund für ein Ignore ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Annovella (28. Dezember 2008)

Jop mir gehts genauso bzw. ich habe genau die selben Erfahrungen in der letzten Zeit gemacht. Ich denke es liegt zum Teil auch daran, dass jeder genervt ist wieder neue Items zu farmen und die Chars hochzuleveln.
Ich selbst spiel im Moment auch kaum WoW, weil mir PvE echt zu leicht ist und im PvP alles andere als balance herscht. (Vergelterpaladin macht in einem Burst 25k Dmg - also in den ersten 2 Sekunden -, keine Ahnung was Blizzard im Moment nimmt, aber sie sollten damit aufhören ansonsten gehen ihnen die Spieler flöten.


----------



## LoLTroll (28. Dezember 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> weil mir PvE echt zu leicht ist und im PvP alles andere als balance herscht. (Vergelterpaladin macht in einem Burst 25k Dmg - also in den ersten 2 Sekunden -, keine Ahnung was Blizzard im Moment nimmt, aber sie sollten damit aufhören ansonsten gehen ihnen die Spieler flöten.



Jo genau es ist ja sooo einfach 10 Klassen gegeneinander zu balancen. Besonders wenn man gerade erst neue zauber, Talente und Gegenstände eingeführt hat.

Aber du scheinst ja schon zu wissen wie es geht, also lass uns an deiner Weisheit teilhaben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde diese verdrehten Ansichten immer geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dryadris (28. Dezember 2008)

@Gnap

Die meiste Erfahrung seinen Charakter zu spielen erhält man, indem man in Instanzen geht. Nur dort lernt man normalerweise das Teamplay und eben die Fähigkeiten seines Charakters sinnvoll einzusetzen. Aber bereits zu BC Zeiten waren teilweise die Anforderungen so hoch, dass da viele dran gescheitert sind und gar nicht die Erfahrung aus den alten BC Zeiten hatten und auch nicht die Erfahrung die sich viele Alte Hasen in SSC/TK/BT usw erarbeitet haben. 
Die Alten Hasen haben lange Zeit auf 60 gespielt, dann lange Zeit 70 gewesen ehe es auf die 80 zuging. Diejenigen die jetzt einsteigen, leveln nunmal direkt von 0 auf 80 und können somit niemals die Erfahrung sammeln die jetzt die anderen gesammelt haben. Sie haben ihre Lernphase erst dann, wenn sie mit 80 in die Instanzen gehen, während die Alten Hasen ihre Lernphase bereits mit 60/70 hatten. Da ist man denen in Sachen Teamplay, Erfahrung, Klassenbeherrschung in Instanzen einfach um Längen vorraus.

Sicherlich gibt es auch genug Alte Hasen die es in den letzten 2 Jahren nicht geschafft haben sich mit ihrer Klasse auseinander zu setzen. 

Bei DDs ist es relativ einfach ihre Klassen einschätzen zu können schon während des levelns, aber ein Tank bekommt das erst so richtig in einer Instanz gezeigt. Auf freier Wildbahn muss man nur nach sich schauen, in einer Instanz eben nicht. Da muss ein Tank auf Dinge achten, die er im Soloplay einfach nicht brauchte. Gleichfalls die Heiler. In freier Wildbahn mussten sie nur nach sich schauen in einer Instanz eben nicht und viele sind die ersten Male dann einfach überfordert. Entweder ist der Tank zu fix und der Heiler kommt nicht hinterher und prompt wird der Heiler zugeflamed. Oder der Tank ist noch unsicher und den DDs gehts zu langsam, also wird munter rumgepulled und später der Tank geflamed wie schlecht er doch sei. Oder aber die DDs halten sich zu sehr mit dem Schaden zurück, dass es nur zäh vorangeht, weil sie ihre eigene Aggro nicht einschätzen bzw nicht ablesen können. 
Klar dass sowas niemals ein optimaler Run werden kann. Aber jede dieser Gruppenzusammenstellung hätte erfolgreich werden können wenn man vorher ein wenig Kommunikation getrieben hätte. Wenn man weiß dass der Heiler noch ein wenig unsicher ist, dann schaltet man einen Gang runter und geht die Sache ruhiger an und arbeitet mit CC. Merkt man dass der Tank zu unsicher ist, dann schaltet man als DD einfach mal nen Gang runter anstatt dem Tank noch mehr Arbeit durch munteres rumpullen zu verschaffen. 
Eigentlich kann man sagen dass jede Instanz zu schaffen ist, wenn man innerhalb der Gruppe einfach mal kommuniziert. Aber ich hab schon DDs erlebt die rumgemeckert hatten, weil es dem Tank oder auch dem Heiler lieber war mit CC zu arbeiten. Da frag ich mich was besser ist: Mit CC arbeiten, 5 Minuten länger brauchen aber zu 100% durch oder ohne CC arbeiten und 30 Minuten länger brauchen bzw nach dem 2ten Wipe die Gruppe auflösen?

CC ist nunmal eine Möglichkeit sich einen Instanzrun stressfreier zu machen und kein Grund damit man den Tank oder den Heiler zuflamen kann oder sie als Noob bezeichnen zu können. 


Keine Sorge ich stelle Leute in Full T7 keinesfalls als 24/7 Zogger hin. Das eine hat in meinen Augen mit dem anderen gar nichts zu tun. Es gibt Leute die spielen 40h in der Woche und rennen noch immer blau rum und es gibt Leute die spielen 16h in der Woche und sind T7.

Es gibt viele Gründe warum es Spieler gibt, die nicht Full TX sind. Sei es einfach das Equip, sei es der Skill oder sei es die Zeit. Es gibt genug Spieler im Game, die Equip und Skill haben, aber nicht die Zeit. Daher wäre es falsch wenn man jetzt sagen würde, dass die Leute kein Skill hätten, auch wenn du das jetzt bestimmt nicht gesagt hättest.


Klar wenn man jemanden auf seine Fehler hinweist und derjenige trotzdem noch den gleichen Fehler macht, dann ist das, wie ich vorher schon sagte, vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Ich kann nicht an anderen rummeckern und selbst einen Fehler nach dem anderen machen. Aber es ist halt immer einfacher den anderen die Schuld in die Schuhe zu schieben, als mal vor der eigenen Haustüre zu kehren. Eine Fehleranalyse sollte nicht bei anderen zuerst beginnen, sondern bei sich selbst und dann erst auf die anderen ausgeweitet werden. Außer natürlich es sind offensichtliche Fehler wie jetzt in deinem geschilderten Beispiel.


----------



## Komicus (28. Dezember 2008)

es kommt wirklich auf die gruppen und die Uhrzeit an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nachmittags (14uhr-20uhr) begegnen die fullepic/pvp Tanks die steif und fest behaupten kein Schildblock zu haben und heiler die Ihre Dienste ab 30g aufwärts pro ini anbieten.alle cracks die seit der beta dabei sind und von der erfahrung her schon seit 15jahren wow spielen und sowieso schon 5chars auf 80 haben, aber bei jedem mob fragen "kann der was bestimmtes?"

abends (ab 20 uhr bis ende) hast du die gelegenheitsspieler die sich nach der arbeit abreagieren wollen und spass haben wollen und vielleicht auch das ein oder andere item aus der ini mitnehmen wollen.UND du hast die wirklichen profis die sich ihre t-sets in raids und heroics erarbeitet haben und nicht mit dem acc bei ebay dazu bekommen haben.

Diese teilen sich dann wieder in 2 Faktionen auf:

Fraktion a) lebt nach dem Motto: naja kann ja mal passieren ist noch kein meister vom Himmel gefallen.

Fraktion b) Ey lol ihr naps ihr könnt ja garnix lfg xyz hero nur fullepic/t-7/8 sets /w me mit dmgmeter list dann inv

Fraktion a) sind die leute die gern spielen und spass haben
Fraktion b) sind die von dir gennanten "Ich brauch items/Gold/Ruf und mein kleines ego zu polieren. Suchen random gruppen weil sonst keiner mehr mit den in eine ini geht da einfach der stressfaktor zu gross ist^^

Fraktion b) wird dir immer begegnen egal welcher server/fraktion log dir einfach die leute mit dennen du gut auskommst in deiner FL und halt dich an die und/oder Gilde für instanzen

btw: das mit dem kick aus der gruppe ist auf so eine weise echt übel und link, meistens erst leute suchen lassen und wenn voll ist dann xyz kicken damit der kleine Bruder oder Verwantschaft mit kann.

Und das Gruppen nach dem ersten wipe aufgelöst werden...liegt meistens an dennen die so aggresiv dran gehn an die sache und ihren PC dann anbrüllen und vor frust dann die gruppe verlassen oder als Lead dann auflösen.Das war jetzt ein beispiel als ich mit einer random grp in zh(hero) waren und im gildents gesessen haben für absprachen, wurde erst lustig als der mage vergessen hat das er voiceaktivated ist und halt alle zusammengebrüllt und beleidigt bis einer lauter war und ihn informiert hat das wir alles mithören XD danach war er direkt offline....

gruss Komi


----------



## Aralonus (28. Dezember 2008)

Cupertino schrieb:


> NIEMALS!! Ich glaube in dieser Sache sind die Kinder um einiges cooler als die Erwachsenen! Die Kinder haben spaß am Spiel und die Erwachsenen wollen da nur schnell durch und Ruf,Marken,Items zu bekommen.



Jo, gerade die Kinder sind geduldig beim Zocken und machen weiter, auch wenn es mal nicht so gut läuft.
Solche Leute sind zum. bei mir aufm Server keine Ausnhmen mehr.
Wenn so jemand leavt, sollte nach seinem Verlassen, ihn die gesammte Gruppe darauf ansprechen und man sollte ihn so wieder in die Gruppe holen
(Meistens leaven die dann kein 2. Mal).
Oder man sucht sich dann gleich einen Neuen...was aber gerade bei Tanks/Healern schwierig ist.

Solltest du derjenige sein, der auf Grund eines Fehlers aus der Gruppe gekickt wurde dann wird das noch weitere Gründe gehabt haben.
Und wenn nicht, dann sei froh, nichtmehr länger in solch einer Gruppe gewesen zu sein.


----------



## MIsfitz (28. Dezember 2008)

Also, es gibt zwar leute die meinen ein wipe ist das totale ende aber wenn man sich die anschaut die leaven sind es des öfteren die , die auch kein dmg fahren ^^ , leute die nur mal eben so marken abstauben wollten. Wenn man leute dabei hat die nicht fähig sind konstruktive kritik zu üben ist das ganze eh für die Katze ^^
Geht einfach nur mit leuten von eure FL oder aus eurer Gilde um dem problem zu entgehen.


----------



## Predataurus (28. Dezember 2008)

Inquisition schrieb:


> nur wenn man aus heros gekickt wird, wie soll man dann jemals an bessere sachen kommen?



Das wurd im offiziellen Forum mal erklärt.
Da wurd der 13.12.2008 als Stichtag bestimmt. Wer bis dahin nicht richtig Hero ready ist, hat den Zug verpasst und kommt nimmer rein....überspitzt gesagt.
Und so ist es auch irgendwie


----------



## Ali-babar (28. Dezember 2008)

Oft, so hab ich bemerkt, wird einem Spieler nicht die Zeit zugestanden sich in einer Gruppe zu verbessern und so in einer Inze was zu lernen. Entweder man kanns, oder man soll es besser bleiben lassen. So hab ich z.B. die erste negative Erfahrung in WoW gehabt. Ich war mit meinem Pala erst n paar wochen im Game, als sich die erste richtige Gruppe für eine Instanz, Zul Farrak, bildete. Dabei eine 70er Priesterin, der Rest alles auf meinem Lvl, so ca 45. Rein, Trash weg bis zu den Gräbern, ein Nachzügler krepierte weil er ein grab öffnete, der 70er hatte disc und ich aufs mal Lead. Doch wusste ich nicht warum die mich alle anschriehen "gib krone!" ich: "hä? was krone?" "du musst krone dem 70er geben wenn er wieder on ist!" Ich verstand nur Bahnhof. Whisperte die Priesterin an, worauf die mir sagte was zu tun ist. Der Rest der Gruppe langsam; "hey du kacknoob! wo ist krone!" wie vorher von ihr erklärt, gab ich lead ab. Dann kam nur noch n whisper; "du bist wirklich blöd." Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Sehr freundlich! Immerhin wusste ich jetzt was "Lead" ist.

Unwissenheit ist nicht mit dummheit gleichzusetzen.


----------



## Gnap (28. Dezember 2008)

Ali-babar schrieb:


> Oft, so hab ich bemerkt, wird einem Spieler nicht die Zeit zugestanden sich in einer Gruppe zu verbessern und so in einer Inze was zu lernen. Entweder man kanns, oder man soll es besser bleiben lassen. So hab ich z.B. die erste negative Erfahrung in WoW gehabt. Ich war mit meinem Pala erst n paar wochen im Game, als sich die erste richtige Gruppe für eine Instanz, Zul Farrak, bildete. Dabei eine 70er Priesterin, der Rest alles auf meinem Lvl, so ca 45. Rein, Trash weg bis zu den Gräbern, ein Nachzügler krepierte weil er ein grab öffnete, der 70er hatte disc und ich aufs mal Lead. Doch wusste ich nicht warum die mich alle anschriehen "gib krone!" ich: "hä? was krone?" "du musst krone dem 70er geben wenn er wieder on ist!" Ich verstand nur Bahnhof. Whisperte die Priesterin an, worauf die mir sagte was zu tun ist. Der Rest der Gruppe langsam; "hey du kacknoob! wo ist krone!" wie vorher von ihr erklärt, gab ich lead ab. Dann kam nur noch n whisper; "du bist wirklich blöd." Ihr wurdet aus der Gruppe entfernt. Sehr freundlich! Immerhin wusste ich jetzt was "Lead" ist.
> 
> Unwissenheit ist nicht mit dummheit gleichzusetzen.



xD hier liest sich das wirklich tragisch aber wenn ich mir das ingame vorstelle würd ich auch ne mega krause bekommen! schließlich hattest du 45 level zeit die grundliegenden sachen zu lernen wenn du das nicht hast naja boon halt!


----------



## Yelamalie (28. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> xD hier liest sich das wirklich tragisch aber wenn ich mir das ingame vorstelle würd ich auch ne mega krause bekommen! schließlich hattest du 45 level zeit die grundliegenden sachen zu lernen wenn du das nicht hast naja boon halt!



Naja, Level 45... das ist man schnell. Und wenn man vorher nicht in Gruppen gespielt hat, woher soll man das wissen?
Ich werd erst gnarig, wenn ich jemanden was erkläre und er es dann immernoch nicht checkt. Es gibt immer ein paar Sachen, die man nicht mitbekommt Bei mir kommt es ab und an sogar vor, dass ich 'nen Skill neu entdekcke. Die ganze Zeit außer Acht gelassen und auf einmal ist er dann doch zu was nütze.


----------



## Gnap (28. Dezember 2008)

Yelamalie schrieb:


> Naja, Level 45... das ist man schnell. Und wenn man vorher nicht in Gruppen gespielt hat, woher soll man das wissen?
> Ich werd erst gnarig, wenn ich jemanden was erkläre und er es dann immernoch nicht checkt. Es gibt immer ein paar Sachen, die man nicht mitbekommt Bei mir kommt es ab und an sogar vor, dass ich 'nen Skill neu entdekcke. Die ganze Zeit außer Acht gelassen und auf einmal ist er dann doch zu was nütze.


wird mann schnell mit 18-23 dm und grotte dann verließ von sw, gnomeregan und kloster... tret und flamed mich wenn ich was vergessen habe... aber das ist wohl genug zeit um den shit zu lernen zz. kommen ja noch die xbeliebien gruppenquests... aber was bis 45 nichtmal weiß was krönchen oder lead ist sollt am besten super mario land spielen und nicht 4 anderen leuten mit ihrer dummheit und ignoranz aufn sack gehen!


----------



## LordThunderbolt (29. Dezember 2008)

gehe nurnoch gildenintern, weil sich direkt nach 3.0 nur full 70 pvp gimps als dd gemeldet haben die nichma auf 2/3 tankdmg kamen -> nur wipes.


----------



## Nordlys (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi.
Leider ist dieser Trend bei vielen Leuten weit verbreitet. 
Und es ist schon entmutigend wenn man in Randomgroups, wegen einem Fehler, von allen Seiten angemacht wird/ oder gekickt wird.
Allerdings ist der Großteil der Spieler noch Freundlich/Normal veranlagt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und wegen ein paar Spinnern sich die Laune verderben zu lassen.... keine Chance....


Jeder hat mal angefangen. Jeder hat mal Mist gebaut. 

Leider vergessen das ein paar Leute.


----------



## IMBAsuna (29. Dezember 2008)

ich bin schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn ich sterbe hat der tank zu wenig tps oder der healer zu wenig heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kickööön und flamen, mehr kann ich doch als rogue dann nicht^^

ne spaß bei seite o.O kenne das 'phänomen' persönlich nicht, weil ich mir sowas wie randomgruppen seit beginn von bc nicht mehr angetan habe


----------



## pandur0815 (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich finde die genrelle WoW Tendenz einigermassen zum brechen.
Da die Leute mittlerweile alles ohne nenneswerte, spielerische Leistung in den Allerwertesten geblasen bekommen, sind die Erwartungen so hoch, das sie schon nichtmehr realistisch sind.

4 Wochen nach dem Release lass man zB zum ersten mal im Chanel: "Suche Leute für schnellen BU run, nur Top-equip - Markenrun". Hallo? Die hälfte des Servers gerade mal 80 und dann so ne Arrogante scheisse? Oft von Leuten die von anderen Klassen 0 Ahnung haben.

Letztens sprang uns der Tank in der Violetten Festung ab .. vor dem ersten Mob, mit der Begründung, das mein Heiler zu schlecht equipt sei ... mit 1600 ZM .. zu schlecht für ne Hero?!? Ja nee is klar Oo

Die meisten Leute wollen nichts mehr machen für ihren Kram, schnell voll episches Equip, am besten ohne auch nur mal in einer Ini gewiped oder auch nur gewesen zu sein.


Sorry Blizz, mit eurer "Alle sollen alles ohne Aufwand bekommen"-Mentalität, habt ihr in meinen Augen mehr ruiniert als gewonnen.


----------



## Baalrok (29. Dezember 2008)

Also, wenn wir (feste Gruppe aus ca. 10 Leuten) nach 2-3 Heros nacheinander nicht einmal wipen, werden wir alle schon nervös - da muss was "falsch" laufen!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Haben wir unseren 1. Wipe hinter uns (meist nach einem Bossfight, irgendwelche Mobs inkl. Pat), sind wir wieder völlig entspannt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoneyGhost (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich gehe seit WOW - Release nur mit Random-Gruppen in Inis und Raids und kann mich nicht beschweren. 8-9/10 laufen ohne Probleme.


----------



## noizycat (29. Dezember 2008)

Diesen Akkordarbeittrend gibt es schon lange, neu ist der nicht. Dank der vielen Nerf sind die Leute halt so einfach durch vieles durchgerusht, dass sie das als normal ansehen. Halten sich für "imba", machen aber eigentlich nur, was sie wollen. Solangs gut geht is ja alles ok ... Die Möglichkeit, dass es auf z.B. auf 80 wieder Situationen gibt, wo Fehler und zuviel Eigensinn schneller bestraft werden, darf es schonmal gar nicht geben! >.< 
Und dann die Hardcoregamer. Während andere noch leveln, haben die schon alle Instanzen auf Hero durch. Betreiben WoW wie Arbeit, und erwarten von Spielern, die irgendwann mal nachrücken, dass sie auf dem gleichen Stand sind. Na loooool. Leute, die gemütlich spielen wollen und *nur* Spaß haben wollen, sind dann halt Boons ohne Plan ... XD 

Die Leute wirste nicht ändern. Von daher: Fülle die Ignoreliste, und merke dir die Leute, die nicht seltsam drauf sind. Davon gibt es mehr als genug, blos a) schreien die meist nicht so laut und b) bleiben sie nicht so oft in Erinnerung ... man denkt halt eher an Negatives. ^^


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (29. Dezember 2008)

Schlamm schrieb:


> Das Prob ist das viel zu viele so denken und deswegen viel zu wenig Random gespielt wird. Viele Spiele sehen so einfach viele Inis nicht, was dann ja nicht Sinn und Zweck der Sache ist, zumindest seh ich das so. Und ich mein nicht die Endinstanzen, es muss auch Herausforderungen für die herausragenden Spieler geben.



Jo, das besteht von Anfang an und häuft sich mit dem Verlegen des Endgames ausschliesslich in die Raids. Ausserhalb dieser ist es von Monat zu Monat schwieriger geworden ansprechendes Spiel zu finden.
Vom Gefühl her würde ich sagen, so MAX-Ausrüstung, MAX-Damage, MAX-Bufffood, MAX-umskillen, MAX-Speed und sich bei jeder Kleinigkeit "gleich ins Hemd machen" ein spielmindernder Faktor für den Spieler ist:
"Zur Eröffnung von Naxxramas in den Pestländern bestand etwa eine gleiche Chance Random auf unangenehme Gruppen und Raids zu treffen wie auf angenehme. Heute trifft man auf unangenehme zu 95%."

@Tikume als sich in DAoC ca. 2003 die 8er-Stammgruppen im RvR/PvP stabilisierten, standen Spieler ohne bestimmte Skillungen und MAX-Ausrüstung (das trifft vor allem Gelegenheitsspieler) auch schon Stundenlang auf dem Platz für Gruppensuche. Und wenn eine bestehende Randomgruppe wipte, mußte sie fast grundsätzlich 2-3 Leute für den nächsten Run durch die Zone ersetzen. Auf Logres bestanden jahrelang nur ca. je 3 Stammgruppen in Albion und Midgard, sowie nahezu 10 im dominierenden Hibernia. Und das obwohl in dem Spiel von Anfang an Zusammenarbeit in Gruppen gelehrt wurde. Der Rest verlegte sich nach und nach in 1-2er-Gruppen auf Kamikazeangriffe gen größere Gruppen.

Die Entwicklung liegt eher an der Gesamtentwicklung der aktuellen MMO. Sie ist in Deutschland wegen überzogenen Ansprüchen gegenüber Mitspielern am extremsten.


----------



## Scrätcher (29. Dezember 2008)

Predataurus schrieb:


> Das wurd im offiziellen Forum mal erklärt.
> Da wurd der 13.12.2008 als Stichtag bestimmt. Wer bis dahin nicht richtig Hero ready ist, hat den Zug verpasst und kommt nimmer rein....überspitzt gesagt.
> Und so ist es auch irgendwie



Ich hab mal lange nach dem ich mit einem anderem Char ständig in Heros unterwegs war. Auf nem neun Realm nen neuen Char angefangen. Das Problem ist einfach, während du dich "hochkämpfst" sind die meisten schon durch. Mit viel Glück triffst du mal genügend Twinks die mitkommen. Gerade als Tank war es vor Nordend "mörderisch" vernünftiges PvE-Equip durch PvE zu beziehen. 

Mit Nordend ist es besser geworden: Es gibt viele Fraktionen mit Rufgegenständen und auch die Berufe können sehr viele gute Sachen herstellen! Das ist schon mal ein Vorteil, der einem die Sorge nehmen sollte, dass man am Schluß da steht und in keine weitere Ini kommt!

Die meisten haben natürlich so schnell wie möglich auf 80 gelevelt. Und wenn neue Instanzen kommen kann es gut passieren das du sehr lange suchst um einen Raid für Nax zu finden. Weil alle anderen halt gerade in den neuen rumhängen. Ich hab jetzt angefangen etwas gas zu geben um auch mal langsam 80 zu werden und den Anschluß eben nicht zu verlieren. Wobei man bei uns auf dem Realm für Nordendinstanzen eigentlich immernoch recht schnell ne Gruppe findet.


----------



## mumba (29. Dezember 2008)

Mh, also ich geh seit 2 Jahren Random und sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt...

Naja und mit dem Gruppeleaven, das kommt schonmal vor aber nur in absoluten Härtefällen.
So wollte ich aufgrund von Raidpause 10er Naxx random gehn, leider haben alle 5 DD's nur jeweils 1-2% mehr Schaden gemacht als der Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da habe ich mir schon überlegt, ID versaun und die Neulinge bisschen ranführen. Aber als dann der Krieger so in die Runde fragt, ob man Ihn hochporten könne, weil er auf LV80 immernoch nicht fliegen kann (kein Kaltwetterflug, das normale fliegen oO ) musste ich leider raus aus der Gruppe. 

Manchmal ist es auch zuviel des Guten   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Würmchen (29. Dezember 2008)

tja es giebt schon lustige situationen

mit meinem mage habe ich mir ne gruppe zusammen gestellt..

tank und heal war gilde ein DD war random, suchten dann noch ein dd

der DD meinte er hätte wen und will leader haben, ich habe es ihm gegeben und er kickte mich und hat nen mage und nen anderen DD geladen

das war mal entgeil^^

*tank leaved gruppe 
*heal leaved gruppe


----------



## Ali-babar (30. Dezember 2008)

Gnap schrieb:


> wird mann schnell mit 18-23 dm und grotte dann verließ von sw, gnomeregan und kloster... tret und flamed mich wenn ich was vergessen habe... aber das ist wohl genug zeit um den shit zu lernen zz. kommen ja noch die xbeliebien gruppenquests... aber was bis 45 nichtmal weiß was krönchen oder lead ist sollt am besten super mario land spielen und nicht 4 anderen leuten mit ihrer dummheit und ignoranz aufn sack gehen!



Gruppenquests hab ich fast alle allein gemacht, weil in dunkelküste und eschental zu der Uhrzeit als ich immer levelte keine sau on war. Die lowlevel Inzen hab ich mir alle mit 70 angeschaut. Jemanden ignorant nennen und selbst so was schreiben ist nicht bloss dumm, sondern meiner ansicht nach nur lächerlich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Worte zu benutzen, ist gefährlich, wenn man ihre Bedeutung nicht versteht. Sie können schnell zum Bumerang werden.


----------



## Darussios (30. Dezember 2008)

mumba schrieb:


> Mh, also ich geh seit 2 Jahren Random und sowas hab ich noch nicht erlebt...
> 
> Naja und mit dem Gruppeleaven, das kommt schonmal vor aber nur in absoluten Härtefällen.
> So wollte ich aufgrund von Raidpause 10er Naxx random gehn, leider haben alle 5 DD's nur jeweils 1-2% mehr Schaden gemacht als der Tank
> ...



Es ist zwar durchaus seltsam, dass jemand auf 80 noch keinen Kaltwetterflug hat, aber was ist so schlimm daran, den mal kurz hochzuporten?

Du hättest wunderbar Naxx gehen können, aber wegen deiner übertriebenen Wut haste es dir versaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

